# Price Check! [Not sure if a guitar you're selling is priced right, post here.]



## MaxOfMetal

I've noticed a trend on this site and others of people asking for appraisals of guitars either before they sell them, or right before they buy them. In the interest of answering those questions and building up a bit of a database on the used prices of instruments I'm making this thread which will remain stuck up top in this section. 

This thread is a work in progress and I'll be adding a lot more material to it throughout the day. 

To start things off, let's talk a little about how modern used guitar pricing works. When you buy a relatively new, production guitar you're typically going to get anywhere from 40% to 70% of the guitar's new, retailer price. Why is that? The primary reason folks buy used gear is because they want a bargain, it's just the truth. The lower price is the incentive to buy a guitar which cannot be returned and is often without warranty. Even if you buy a guitar on Monday and try selling it on Tuesday, and even if it still has the plastic wrap on the pickups and back cover, it's still going to be worth 30% or more less than it's in-store counterpart. That just seems to be the accepted standard. Are there exceptions? Of course, but the rule stands. 

Now, when it comes to a modified guitar, the seller is going to be looking at taking an even bigger bath, as most mods don't add much to a guitar's value in relation to how much those modifications cost when new. A very popular one is new pickups. While that set of DiMarzios or Duncans might have made your RG350 or Schecter Omen sound amazing, that $200 upgrade is only going to translate into a small price boost on the used market, as those pickups, like the guitar, are now used. The same holds true for small visual modifications such as new knobs, pickguard, stickers, etc. Would you really pay more for a used guitar because it has new knobs? I didn't think so.

How about accessories? Things like having a case or gig bag will often help you out price wise, not by much, but having a good case for a guitar that typically doesn't come with one can be a huge bonus, especially with some of the more "extreme" shaped guitars. Stuff like cables, straps, picks, strings, learning materials, etc. aren't going to boost value much though, unless you're talking about high quality stuff (Mogami, Levy's, etc.) or huge quantities (case of picks, 12-pack strings).

This goes without saying, but must be said: *There will be no offers of selling or buying guitars in this thread. Any post with that intent will be promptly deleted*.


----------



## Wolves Den

The value of this guitar:


















Apparently it's an "RG7420 that has an RG7620 neck on it. its was originally magenta crush but has since been refinished with a maple veneer in an tobacco sunburst and matching headstock." However, I'm not fond of strat shapes so I'd like to move it. It's missing the bar for the trem and the locking portion of the nut for the trem. Anyone know what I could get for this and what bar/nut goes on this?


----------



## Wolves Den

Thanks for moving it... I had no idea where the best place to put it was. I can't just post it up in the classifieds and wait to see what people think. I'm more active on the Dean forum than here (mainly because I don't really play 7's nor am I into strat shapes) so I don't have much reasoning to post here besides questions related to strat shaped guitars.


----------



## nkri

Hey guys,
I have a '91 RG570 in decent condition (it has 2 major dings on the upper horn, but nothing that affects playability..I'd post pics but I'm at college and it's at home), and I'm thinking about selling it to buy a guitar off a fellow SS.org member. All parts are stock, and the only problems are those dings. So what do you think would be a good asking price? I bought it for $320 used last year, think I'd be able to get $350 for it?
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Fantastic thread idea!!!  (And I mean it.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Loomis with the black OFR (NOT the cheaper korean made specials...), a few dings here and there, nothing serious, no problems.

I'm thinking 800? Sound fair?


----------



## nkri

Fantastic idea indeed, and Max, thanks for moving my post here!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nkri said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a '91 RG570 in decent condition (it has 2 major dings on the upper horn, but nothing that affects playability..I'd post pics but I'm at college and it's at home), and I'm thinking about selling it to buy a guitar off a fellow SS.org member. All parts are stock, and the only problems are those dings. So what do you think would be a good asking price? I bought it for $320 used last year, think I'd be able to get $350 for it?
> Thanks!
> Dan



I'd say around $300 is fair. It's going to depend on how the buyer feels about those "major dings".



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Loomis with the black OFR (NOT the cheaper korean made specials...), a few dings here and there, nothing serious, no problems.
> 
> I'm thinking 800? Sound fair?



Seems a little on the high side, unless you meant shipped North America with hardshell case. 

A brand spanking new one with FULL warranty is $1000 shipped in the US, even cheaper if on special. Those Korean OFRs are pretty solid as well. 

As you said it has some dings, and it is a few years old.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Good point, it would definately come with my hardshell case, 700 probably is fairer?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Good point, it would definately come with my hardshell case, 700 probably is fairer?



By all means, start out high. Shoot for as much as you can, and adjust the price accordingly depending on just how badly you want to move it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Word, also check your visitor messages


----------



## Stoney

Hi Guys, 

I was wondering ig you guys could give me some advice, I'm looking to sell my Ibanez RG1527 Prestige. I've had it for a couple of years and there is some paint chip damage as it has been gigged but generally looked after. However I took it to a guitar shop recently to get a set up and they threaded the wood where the screw for the locking nut over the B an E string is, after a long argument they refused to repair it as i couldnt prove it wasnt like that before i gave it to them , so this would need repairing if you want to use the trem. 

I've had a valuation from the same shop but it was rather low and seeing as they screwed me on the repair job i didnt know if they were trying to screw me on a trade. 

Apart from that there's nothing wrong with the guitar, i've just fell out of love with it and would prefer a hardtail guitar as i dont use the trem that much and for me its more trouble than its worth. 

I've put some pics below, can you let me know what you would look to get for this? (it also comes with the hardcase). I'm in the UK so I understand the prices may vary.

Thanks for your help,


----------



## Deadmemories

Both are BC Rich Bichs i dont relly know much about either of them at all.. the Spider one has some chippings on the bottom curves the previous owner was not so careful with it.. so theres some wood showing.. but both play great and everything is just perfect on them they just arent my style i dont even care about the total price im hopin to get enough money to get a Jackson SLSXMG Soloist you think ill get enough for that??


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Wolves Den said:


> The value of this guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's an "RG7420 that has an RG7620 neck on it. its was originally magenta crush but has since been refinished with a maple veneer in an tobacco sunburst and matching headstock." However, I'm not fond of strat shapes so I'd like to move it. It's missing the bar for the trem and the locking portion of the nut for the trem. Anyone know what I could get for this and what bar/nut goes on this?




Not a single guitar exists with a 7420 neck - they all have 7620 necks. With that said, you're looking at between $300 and $600, depending on how much somebody likes the modifications. It might be exactly what somebody wants.. if its not, and they just want a cheap Ibanez 7, the price will be on the low end.


----------



## davidooj

Thinking of buying this guitar, havnt got any pictures but these are the details i was given. Roughly what do you guys recon its worth?

Agile intecptor, 7 string, custom would dimarzio pickups, Floyd rose, ebony fret board, umm black flame maple finish


----------



## GSingleton

well...if it is close to this
Agile Interceptor Pro 725 EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

I would say you should pay around 650ish for the guitar. you need to be more specific about the pups, there is a difference between lower Dimarzios...or D activators.

IN A BEST CASE SCENARIO, aka top condition and awesome pups, No more than 675-680. That is me though, if it comes with a rondo case then maybe....MAYBE 700. Those cases are nice. Also, be aware that if it was stocked with EMGs or actives, they probably have rings or something on it if it has passives on it now.

It is really hard to tell from the vague info you have provided, I would try to talk down to 650 but I like to wheel and deal occasionally.

One more thing...GET PICTURES BEFORE YOU BUY!


----------



## davidooj

its a pro 727 if that changes anything?


----------



## GSingleton

I would get pics and ask if it was originally routed for actives because all the ones I can find, at the moment, have actives...AKA they will have rings to have passives in it. I would still try for 650 for myself, just for the guitar. 

Sorry if I am not helping but it is hard with vague stats and no pictures.


----------



## benny

They're a solid instrument. I got a Septor Pro 727 from a used shop that was marked 400. It's pristine. More for one with actives than passives though. The Interceptor is technically worth more due to the (licensed) floyd rose bridge. I would try for 500ish since it's loaded with what sounds like stock passives. I would go higher depending on condition.

The older models usually have the passive house-brand pickups Rondo uses, "Cepheus", which I liked plenty.


----------



## davidooj

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v75/living2win/agile/trans_black.jpg

thats what it looks like


----------



## Ewan

That doesn't look like a pro, that's a standard with the bolt on neck. The Pro are neck-through. More specifically it looks like it's this:
Agile Interceptor 727 RN CP Black Flame at RondoMusic.com
It doesn't have a hard case but these haven't been around for long so potentially won't have sen much use. As posted above, the Cepheus pick-ups aren't bad at all and IMO should only be replaced if you're going for high end pick-ups or just want a tone change. From the Rondo site you'll be able to find out how much it would cost you to buy new and decide from there. I don't know how much import tax is, but you need to factor that in as well. I wouldn't put much value in the replacement pick-ups. If you're keen on the guitar but he's not giving you a good price ask him what he'll sell it for with the stock pick-ups back in.


----------



## davidooj

hes offering me 350 for it, what do you guys recon?


----------



## asilayamazing

ESP LTD Viper 200FM with emg 81/85 with 18 volt mod. headstock repaired so sanded on back side of where neck meets headstock red quilt top good cond no dings just repair. i was asking 350ish guiatr center has stock ones used for 240 but with my pickups at 50% the value should be around 350 right? im still losin money tho oh well lol


----------



## Weimat01

How much do reckon my 8 string is worth. Custom PAS 8 string guitar made in 2009. Alder body Merlin pickups 28.5 inch scale, RG style body, ovalkang neck, PAS 4+4 headstock, Hipshot bridge. Photos: Custom PAS 8 String Guitar pictures by Weimat01 - Photobucket


----------



## Weimat01

Hey guys. I'm thinking of selling my 8 string. How much do you think it is worth? Any help is greatly appreciated 

Custom PAS 8 string guitar made in 2009. Alder body Merlin pickups 28.5 inch scale, RG style body, ovalkang neck, PAS 4+4 headstock, Hipshot bridge. Photos:Custom PAS 8 String Guitar pictures by Weimat01 - Photobucket


----------



## iron blast

how much did you purchase it for intially?


----------



## Weimat01

I got it in a trade, so I don't know how much it cost to be built


----------



## JStraitiff

What did you trade for it? Or rather how much was the traded item worth.


----------



## Weimat01

The guitar I traded it for cost 1200


----------



## JStraitiff

i would shoot for ~1200 as an estimated value then.


----------



## sojorel

I saw this on Ebay and thought the price was good.

It will take a while to sell it because it is an 8 string, and because it is a custom. There isn't a lot of demand for custom ERG in the general market, especially when it's damaged.

Stick with it though, will just take some time.


----------



## Weimat01

ok thanks. Ive been asking 999 for it and the best offer i've gotten is 800. It's harder to sell guitars in australia though, especially 8 strings. I thought this guitar was better than the one I traded it for, especially being custom made and thought it might have been worth more (hence the thread).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Weimat01 said:


> ok thanks. Ive been asking 999 for it and the best offer i've gotten is 800. It's harder to sell guitars in australia though, especially 8 strings. I thought this guitar was better than the one I traded it for, especially being custom made and thought it might have been worth more (hence the thread).


maybe i missed it, but what did you trade for it & why would you say it was better?


----------



## Weimat01

I traded it for a mint Ibanez RGA8. The guy I traded it with wanted an 8 string with 25.5 inch scale to tune BEADGBEA as the 28.5 inch scale was to long for that. The neck on the PAS is awesome, and the pickups are heaps better than the Ibanez pickups.

EDIT: I meant 27 inch scale instead of 25.5


----------



## iron blast

Id try to get the guy who offered $800 a counter offer of $900


----------



## skeels

Nice guitar. What's the neck made out of?


----------



## Bigfan

skeels said:


> Nice guitar. What's the neck made out of?



He calls it ovalkang, but it looks like ovangkol?

That does seem like pretty decent price to get a good 8 string in Australia


----------



## Weimat01

Bigfan said:


> He calls it ovalkang, but it looks like ovangkol?
> 
> That does seem like pretty decent price to get a good 8 string in Australia



Yea I think I spelt it wrong (that was the spelling the guy I bought it from used and I copy and pasted). Either way it looks and feels incredible to play. I think it is a wood native to poland. 

I have now been offered 900 (from the guy that's interested). Do you think I should go with it or hold of?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Weimat01 said:


> I traded it for a mint Ibanez RGA8. The guy I traded it with wanted an 8 string with 25.5 inch scale to tune BEADGBEA as the 28.5 inch scale was to long for that. The neck on the PAS is awesome, and the pickups are heaps better than the Ibanez pickups.



arnt the ibbys at a 27 scale or am i just making shit up


----------



## Weimat01

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> arnt the ibbys at a 27 scale or am i just making shit up



oh yea my bad. thats what i meant haha


----------



## Charming_Edgar

I've got a 7 string Mazeti guitar, no clue how many have been made, there's no information about them anywhere so I've no clue how much to sell it for.
It's a 25.5" scale, 22 fret floyd rose which even has "Licensed" embossed into it. 
I don't even know what pickups are in it because it's at least 3rd hand but they sounds nice.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

A perfectly fine dual rectifier with newish tubes, with two additional unused tubes thrown in for free, plus the rackmount bar thing. ALL FOR 800 but like next to no hits :|


----------



## engage757

What would you guys pay for a like new Blackmachine B6?


----------



## JamesM

10,000,000,000 dongs.


----------



## 7stringDemon

My soul.

You know, if I believed in them


----------



## engage757

excluding Phallic objects and imaginary friends please.


----------



## JamesM

What would I personally pay? Nada, I have to pay for school, I ain't got that kinda scratch! 

But aren't they going for like $4000, these B6's (condition being considered)? Someone fact check me.


----------



## engage757

Damn. I need to find a few more to sell. Maybe I can turn 15 guitars into 1. :/


----------



## MJS

I'd pay half of whatever Siggery would charge to clone it. 

Are you trying to sell one? If so, it doesn't really matter what it's worth, since it's clear people will pay way more than that, so... I would just put it on eBay and let people know about the auction. You only need two geniuses getting into a bidding war to turn it into a big pile of cash.


----------



## djpharoah

X = how much you'd be willing to pay.
Y = how much someone else will pay

Theorem: X < Y

Assume Y = X + K, where K is an unknown constant.

However from experimental observation some value can be given to K.

K =1000*1.67

Thus Y = X + 1670.

I believe the code looks like this.


> double X = money offered();
> If (X == acceptable offer)
> sell BM;
> else
> X++;
> acceptable offer = X + $1670
> end



 sorry my coding days are behind me.


----------



## Valennic

Well, considering what people have sold them for, I wouldn't pay more than 3.5k for a like new USED one. Personally anyway, that'd be my limit.


----------



## engage757

debating on buying one used or making a run at the B7 on the site. If I do that though, I have to put a BUNCH of shit up for sale and NEVER tell my fiancee.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Not very much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> A perfectly fine dual rectifier with newish tubes, with two additional unused tubes thrown in for free, plus the rackmount bar thing. ALL FOR 800 but like next to no hits :|



Not sure what things are like in Canada, but I can get a practically brand new three channel Dual or Triple for under $1k delivered. The GC Used site has dozens of them for ~$1k, they'll ship it to the nearest store so you can even try it out first. 

As for tubes, unless you've got it loaded with some rare NOS ones, it's not really going to help the value, especially on a tube drain like a Recto. It's like having new strings as a selling point on a guitar. Tubes can go for no reason, and who is to say they'll even survive shipping. The two additional, if they're power tubes, are practically useless since they won't be matched to a set needed to feed the tube hungry recto. 

The prices on used Rectos have never been too high. For a little more you can find two channel and Racktos. If you want to get rid of it you're going to have to either take a bath on the price, trade for something closer to what you want, or ship it overseas.


----------



## engage757

I am not selling one, just clarifying. Trying to decide if this is something I want to commit to buying. I will have to sell a ton of stuff to afford it. Not sure if it is worth selling so many to get one I have never even tried :/


----------



## mhickman2

engage757 said:


> What would you guys pay for a like new Blackmachine B6?



Depending on the hardware, anywhere from $2800 to $3600. I own one with a Schaller Hannes bridge and I regularly get offers messaged to me up to $3500. I've never even thought about selling it though. The time it took me to track one down with the specs I liked is enough to offset the desire to move it and try to obtain it later. If you have a shot at one, give it a go. It's not for everyone, but I've bonded with it the best of all the guitars I've owned so far.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

mhickman2 said:


> Depending on the hardware, anywhere from $2800 to $3600. I own one with a Schaller Hannes bridge and I regularly get offers messaged to me up to $3500. I've never even thought about selling it though. The time it took me to track one down with the specs I liked is enough to offset the desire to move it and try to obtain it later. If you have a shot at one, give it a go. It's not for everyone, but I've bonded with it the best of all the guitars I've owned so far.



That's how I would be. Cheers to that !


----------



## Rook

mhickman2 said:


> Depending on the hardware, anywhere from $2800 to $3600. I own one with a Schaller Hannes bridge and I regularly get offers messaged to me up to $3500. I've never even thought about selling it though. The time it took me to track one down with the specs I liked is enough to offset the desire to move it and try to obtain it later. If you have a shot at one, give it a go. It's not for everyone, but I've bonded with it the best of all the guitars I've owned so far.



For a B6? That's crazy, they were £1050 new!

And the specs don't change on the B6, Swamp ash body, hannes bridge, BKP, maple neck, rosewood board. You guys are insane! 

But anyway, if that was here for sale and I had first dibs, I'd possibly throw the dude £14-1500 but only knowing I could sell it on for that. If a USAmerican was buying it, I guess they started in the UK so you'd be looking at what $2-2.5k max? The last two B6's I've seen in person had picked up an awful lot of dirt, didn't look very nice at all.

I guess you can't put a price on what you want. I was offered a B7 in 2007, used but mint, for £1650 (less than what I paid for say, my Mayones) and I went...

...nah, not fussed about 7's.

If only we could turn back time...


----------



## Rook

Stealthdjentstic said:


> A perfectly fine dual rectifier with newish tubes, with two additional unused tubes thrown in for free, plus the rackmount bar thing. ALL FOR 800 but like next to no hits :|



I'd put it on ebay with international shipping to the UK. A used dual recto here would probably cost about £1150 (think that's what I got for mine) in any reasonable condition.

Your $800 plus say $100 to ship it, plus 25% duties n tax and crap, about $1200... Sounds like a hell of a deal to me.


----------



## engage757

Fun111 said:


> For a B6? That's crazy, they were £1050 new!
> 
> And the specs don't change on the B6, Swamp ash body, hannes bridge, BKP, maple neck, rosewood board. You guys are insane!
> 
> But anyway, if that was here for sale and I had first dibs, I'd possibly throw the dude £14-1500 but only knowing I could sell it on for that. If a USAmerican was buying it, I guess they started in the UK so you'd be looking at what $2-2.5k max? The last two B6's I've seen in person had picked up an awful lot of dirt, didn't look very nice at all.
> 
> I guess you can't put a price on what you want. I was offered a B7 in 2007, used but mint, for £1650 (less than what I paid for say, my Mayones) and I went...
> 
> ...nah, not fussed about 7's.
> 
> If only we could turn back time...




I was quoted at 1900GBP plus shipping for a new one when the last B6 came up for sale. :/

Waiting to talk to my two main guitar GASheads for advice, but I may go ahead and sell a BUNCH of shit and make a run at the B7 on the site. VERY conflicted about it. But I have to ask Rob and Mesh for their ultimate GAS-JUNKY opinions.  It is really mainly that everything except TWO guitars that I have ever GASsed for I have gotten and played now... With the exception of two-three... A blackmachine and the Caparison Joel Stroetzel model/Capa soilwork customs. That is it! There is literally nothing left!


----------



## themike

engage757 said:


> I was quoted at 1900GBP plus shipping for a new one when the last B6 came up for sale. :/
> 
> Waiting to talk to my two main guitar GASheads for advice, but I may go ahead and sell a BUNCH of shit and make a run at the B7 on the site. VERY conflicted about it. But I have to ask Rob and Mesh for their ultimate GAS-JUNKY opinions.  It is really mainly that everything except TWO guitars that I have ever GASsed for I have gotten and played now... With the exception of two-three... A blackmachine and the Caparison Joel Stroetzel model/Capa soilwork customs. That is it! There is literally nothing left!


 
I was hanging with KSE this weekend and Joel's sig is tasty dude - you'd love it. Its everything I like about the angelus, while being slightly different.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> trade for something closer to what you want, or ship it overseas.



A note about selling overseas. A guitar or preamp, maybe even a poweramp if there is an extremely low price can be a good deal for a european guy.
A full sized amp head ? With the shipping: not a chance. Remember the shippign gets added to the value for tax % so it's a double hit.
Plus, remember the 110V/220V thingy, yes while having a cheap mesa amp is nice, having a mesa amp 90% as expênsive as in europe AND a mandatory transformer isn't.

TLDR: I wouldn't bother trying to sell a non boutique amp head overseas.



> Your $800 plus say $100 to ship it


100$ is what I pay to ship a guitar, I doubt an amp head will cost the same.


----------



## Rook

^I think I paid about $120 for the Mesa I imported on someone's behalf, though that was from a company so it may have been subsidised.

Last guitar was about $65 but took three weeks. Most I've spent on a guitar was $110 but the guy was pushing it a bit... The amp is heavier sure but not enough to outweigh the fact that it's so much smaller I don't think.

I guess it depends on a lot.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah its OK, I have a local offer and a few guys just PM'd me the other day.


----------



## skeels

Been trying to sell my Schecter Hellraiser V7.

I keep seeing the C7s come and go and the V is very rare to find.- I also know theC7s were cheaper. 

What do you think is a fair price?

I bought it new and aside from a ding on the tip of the headstock and a tiny nick on the back pf the neck it is mint.

Thanks


----------



## Numax75

Somebody wants to sell me this guitar. Can You give me an idea of the price(prize) of this guitar. He says that she(it) dates 1983. It is possible? If you have the other details about this guitar... Thank you.
Sadden for my English, I am French-speaking.I send you some photos.
Thank you for your help my new friends.


----------



## Numax75

Still some photos. 
Still thank you.


----------



## Numax75

And still and still this one does not cross(spend) 
the third attempt


----------



## Diabolical93

Hey guys! Two guitars that I want to sell, but need your advice, need money to buy a 7-string of another SS.org user.

1. An Ibanez RG570 from -01. (Pre-prestige, MIJ). On half major ding on the body. Bought it for roughly 550$. There comes strap locks and a Levy Stretch strap with it. Think I can get more for it? Think he sold it for cheaper than what it was worth...

2. A Schecter Omen Extreme (Diamond Series, MIC). Bought it for roughly 450 $, brand new -10. No dings anywhere, bought a new bridge so it´s more quality there. There´s B-E-A-D-G-B on it right now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> A note about selling overseas. A guitar or preamp, maybe even a poweramp if there is an extremely low price can be a good deal for a european guy.
> A full sized amp head ? With the shipping: not a chance. Remember the shippign gets added to the value for tax % so it's a double hit.
> Plus, remember the 110V/220V thingy, yes while having a cheap mesa amp is nice, having a mesa amp 90% as expênsive as in europe AND a mandatory transformer isn't.
> 
> TLDR: I wouldn't bother trying to sell a non boutique amp head overseas.
> 
> 
> 100$ is what I pay to ship a guitar, I doubt an amp head will cost the same.


 
Maybe to the EU it isn't as viable, but there are a few guys over on HCAF who have made a _living_ shipping Mesa, and similar, amps to places like Russia and the smaller Southeast Asian nations.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

It was only like 150-200ish to ship my mesa to finland when I calculated it. Kind of absurdly cheap, I thought it would be much more.


----------



## nkri

What do you guys think is a good price for an Ibanez RG1451? I'm not selling it...my friend wants to buy it, but doesn't know if $450-550 is a good range for a minty used one. Thoughts?


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

kgad0831 said:


> what could I get for this beast? its a 2000 model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


a few nicks here and there, everything functions as it should.
Just haven't been able to jive with it. Small frets, neck shape is meh, Blazes BLOW....
I'd honestly rather buy an RG2127z or start a custom fund.


----------



## kn1feparty

Is $600 a fair price for a 7421xl in good condition, with the usual exception of a few small chips in the finish and light scratches?


----------



## Diabolical93

I am trying to buy a RG7621 from another ss.org user..
It's in natural wood colour (black paint removed), hipshot bridgr, oiled and waxed, includes a new hardcase, Seymour Duncan PU's, including shipping from Germany to Sweden for 769.
I think it's a bit overrated... Whatya think?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Diabolical93 said:


> I am trying to buy a RG7621 from another ss.org user..
> It's in natural wood colour (black paint removed), hipshot bridgr, oiled and waxed, includes a new hardcase, Seymour Duncan PU's, including shipping from Germany to Sweden for 769.
> I think it's a bit overrated... Whatya think?



Seems a little high, but RG7621s are a bit pricier overseas. I don't think a basic oil/wax refinish should add so much to price, it's not exactly expensive or difficult to do.


----------



## Kreempeeper546

I have a SC-207 LTD 7-string guitar. (Stephen Carpenter's Signature Model 7 String) It is black, in mint condition, has an EMG 81 and 85, snap on strap locks and camouflage DiMarzzio strap. I've got an ESP hardcase that I am including with it. Im asking $400. Is that reasonable?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kreempeeper546 said:


> I have a SC-207 LTD 7-string guitar. (Stephen Carpenter's Signature Model 7 String) It is black, in mint condition, has an EMG 81 and 85, snap on strap locks and camouflage DiMarzzio strap. I've got an ESP hardcase that I am including with it. Im asking $400. Is that reasonable?



So you put a set of 6-string pickups in it?


----------



## Kreempeeper546

MaxOfMetal said:


> So you put a set of 6-string pickups in it?


My bad, It has a 81-7 and a 707.


----------



## dooredge

nvm


----------



## BoredomKills

I accidentally posted this as a new thread before I noticed this, foolish me.
Anyways~
Hey guys, So I've had this guitar since January and I've decided I wanted to know the value of it because i'm not using it to its full potential (I barely use the floyd or the sustainiac at all) So i'm looking to get rid of it in the future.
So I wanted to know how I could possibly value it? Or maybe a member could give me a ballpark estimate? I'm not a washburn expert at all so I was hoping one of you might be.

Here's what I know about the guitar.
-Made in Washburns USA Custom shop (2011)
-Only 6 made ever, this was a very limited run of Washburns
-Sustainiac Stealth Pro installed
-Seymour Duncan Distortion installed
-Original Floyd Rose istalled
-bolt on neck
-Rosewood fingerboard
-stainless steel frets
-Tremstop installed
-Special "Ghost Red" Matte finish (You can feel the grain of the wood through the finish)
-Brand new condition, only played twice, no damage at all.


----------



## -JeKo-

How much would you ask for an Ibanez JPM (Petrucci) P1 or P2 in a good condition? Apparently they usually are about $1600-2000.


----------



## Dropsonic

I found a 1999 Ibanez RG7621 on Ebay for a 1000 bucks. Doesn't say much about its condition, though I will definitely ask the seller about this, if I decide to buy it. Anyhow, it seems a bit overpriced, compared to what I've seen other people get this guitar for.

Opinions? 

For me, it's either this guitar or a new premium RG827QMZ which is about a 100 bucks more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dropsonic said:


> I found a 1999 Ibanez RG7621 on Ebay for a 1000 bucks. Doesn't say much about its condition, though I will definitely ask the seller about this, if I decide to buy it. Anyhow, it seems a bit overpriced, compared to what I've seen other people get this guitar for.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> For me, it's either this guitar or a new premium RG827QMZ which is about a 100 bucks more.


 
As in $1000 USD? 

I'd NEVER spend that much on an RG7621. Heck, that's more than they were when they were new. In fact, unless the pickups and nut were repalced, the frets were in perfect shape, and it came with an HSC, I wouldn't spend more than $400 on an RG7621.


----------



## Dropsonic

MaxOfMetal said:


> As in $1000 USD?
> 
> I'd NEVER spend that much on an RG7621. Heck, that's more than they were when they were new. In fact, unless the pickups and nut were repalced, the frets were in perfect shape, and it came with an HSC, I wouldn't spend more than $400 on an RG7621.



Yep, about 1000 USD. I'd expect guitars in Europe to be a bit more expensive that in the US, but this seems to be waaay overpriced.

Going with the premium!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

yo max, i got a customised rg321mh
custom paint
graphtech saddles
straplocks
sd 59/bill lawerence l500xl.
what would be a reasonable price in usd?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Before just ditching on it, I'd e-mail the seller to see if there have been significant upgrades made, and if they'd be flexible on pricing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thrashmanzac said:


> yo max, i got a customised rg321mh
> custom paint
> graphtech saddles
> straplocks
> sd 59/bill lawerence l500xl.
> what would be a reasonable price in usd?


 
Unfortunately, it's still an 3xx series import Ibanez, so while the upgrades you have made add to the value, they aren't going to boost the used value too much. 

A good rule of thumb that I've used over the years is to take the used value of a mint version of the same guitar, add in the price of the upgrades (not the labor) and then divide by two. 

So:
RG321MH: Used, mint, you're looking at ~$250 (They're $250 brand new with warranty and shipping.)
GraphTech Saddles: $40
Strap Locks: $20
Pickups: $130

Total: $440/2 = $220

So $220 would be the minimum market value. That doesn't mean you should only ask for $220, but don't expect it to move until it comes down closer to that price. I'd post it up for $350 and go from there. 

Now, I didn't include the refinish, because that's incredibly subjective and could effect value positively or negatively. Mainly, how professional it looks will determine how much it effects the value. I will warn you though, unless it's a quality job, using some good paint, it'll likely reduce the value or not raise it at all. 

When it comes to guitars like this, I'd recommend either holding onto it, or going for a trade.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

hmm good to know max 
i asked the usd because i have been lowballed (in my aus) eyes a few times, i bought this guitar in aus for 599, and yeah the refinish was done by a pro 2pac car refin company. 
i guess this is why im having trouble selling the thing


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Pics?


----------



## Evil Weasel

What do you guys reckon a fair price is on an Ibanez RG1620X (RG1620X - Ibanez Wiki) with a bareknuckle covered BKP warpig in the bridge and covered BKP nailbomb in the neck. 

I have never really seen another one for sale in the UK so no clue what it's worth. It's in pretty good condition with a few minor dings around the edges but nothing major. 

Considering putting it up FS/FT as none of my other gear is shifting


----------



## speedy thrash

How much would a platinum series bc rich mockingbird with a bc rich licensed floyd and aftermarket pickups (no names) be worth? I listed it on Kijiji for 275.


----------



## chinnybob

I'm thinking of selling my Jackson SL3. It's pretty much mint, so I reckon £550 is a more than reasonable price, thoughts?


----------



## frogunrua

I've been thinking about selling my taylor 814-ce with fishman blender system... What is a good starting price on it?

Edit: I will not be selling it here btw. I have read the rules...


----------



## Edika

Hi guys I am selling my BC Rich NJ jrV deluxe with BC Rich molded hardshell case for 550 Euros without shipping and would like to know if it is a good price. It is in almost perfect condition aside for a leg from the case being pushed in (UPS service). One new without a case goes for 800 Euros in Europe and it cost me 900 Euros with import taxes and case when I bought it from the US.


----------



## MaKo

Hi All,

I wonder which value could be put on this baby.

Normal wear and tear.

See pics.


----------



## jonajon91

Friend of mine is selling his guitar to fund his lust for an 8 string. 
He plays a Jackson dinky. I don't know the proper name, but he said it had a '2' in it meaning it could be a DK2.
It's three years old, and he got it new for £500. There is NO damage. dude looks after it and its just been restrung, though i don't know if that means anything.

Picking out some key features, it is blue with a cool wood pattern and the spiky headstock points to the ground and the pickups are in a slightly triangular hole. Pretty sure that it's this one. http://blog.lumgle.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5455_Jackson_DK2_Dinky-1.png


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Found a Ibanez S2075 FW in awesome condition for $995. What's the worth of these nowadays? How far down should I try to haggle sales down to? The shop is pretty expensive to begin with.


----------



## Swyse

whatupitsjoe said:


> Found a Ibanez S2075 FW in awesome condition for $995. What's the worth of these nowadays? How far down should I try to haggle sales down to? The shop is pretty expensive to begin with.



Ibanez Prestige S2075 FW Guitar | eBay

Last one sold on ebay for $610, in excellent condition with upgraded pickups and a case.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

How much should i sell my Dual recto for its mint? Looks like new.


----------



## sage

Max I've seen the three channel Dual Recto go for is $1100


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

So 900 to 1000 would be a good place to start. Thank you man.


----------



## nicktao

How much does a good condition Gibson LP Studio Silverburst go for? I bought it for ~1500 new 2 years ago.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

nicktao said:


> How much does a good condition Gibson LP Studio Silverburst go for? I bought it for ~1500 new 2 years ago.



900$ new.


----------



## nicktao

Wait, it costs 900 new now? On the GC website it still says 1399 new. Is it around 7-800 used?


----------



## Tasteh

I have an Ibanez RG3520ZE Prestige and no idea what to sell it for
It's in good condition and specs are as follows



Body material:
Basswood
Neck joint:
AANJ
Bridge:
Edge Zero tremolo with ZPS3
Hardware color:
Cosmo Black
Neck type:
Super Wizard Prestige
Neck material:
5-Piece Maple/Walnut
Fingerboard:
Bound Rosewood
Inlays:
Wedge Sharktooth
Frets:
24 / Jumbo
Electronics
PU Config:
HH
Neck PU:
EMG 85
Bridge PU:
EMG 81
Controls:
1 Volume / 1 Tone / 3-Way Lever


help me out here haha
*edit*
The neck is 17mm the thinnest I have ever seen on any guitar...


----------



## ThrustTony

Probably worth posting some pictures up of it


----------



## lametacomeat

Can someone tell me how much an Agile Interceptor Pro 727 7 string can be sold for?

Features are:
Mahogany Body
5-Piece Neck
Ebony Fretboard
Neck and bridge EMG 707s (18v)
Floyd Rose Tremolo
Tremol-no installed
Black flamed maple finish

The guitar doesn't have a scratch on it. Pristine condition.

Thanks!


----------



## Toxic Dover

Used In Store Used USED MUSICMAN ERNIE BALL JOHN PETRUCCI W/PIEZO PEARL BLUE 9.5 W OHSC | GuitarCenter

Does this seem like a decent deal, or should I try to find a private seller? I'm looking for a solid 6 string to pick up, and a JP6 is up there on the list of possibilities, but I'm not quite sure what the average price is for a used one... Input? Thanks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dead mint rg827zbk for $600?


----------



## Chuck

Hey guys how much is a used Spector Legend 5? It's in mint condition. And it's the one currently being sold here. He's got it for 325 shipped right now? Is that a good deal?


----------



## Chuck

And also guys, theres a RG7421 on GC's used section. It's priced at $500, but I think thats high. Yes, no, maybe so?


----------



## Discoqueen

Hey ya'll, I'm looking to sell my Schecter C-7 Custom. There are a few dings in the finish and one of the tuner pegs is a little loose so essentially its just in 'used' condition. 
They stopped making these I think so I couldn't check the retail, if I remember correctly it was $749.99, GC is selling one used for $699.99 so I was thinking maybe $550 or $500? I am selling it locally through CL so I am thinking there's no way I can charge what GC does, what do you guys think?
Thanks in advance! 
C-7 Custom - Schecter Guitar Research
^Linkage in case ya'll need it, thanks again!


----------



## Chuck

How much do Ibanez RGA121's and 321's go for?


----------



## Sytka

I want to sell my all time prefered Ibanez, but here in Italy the value is much different.

For many reason, here in Italy the price is very low or very high and I'm not sure how much I can ask for my axe.

The guitar is in pretty much perfect condition, 2 scratches on the body but it have 21 years so is purely normal.

I thought to sell it at 1800,00 &#8364;, what do you guys think about ? Is high or low ?


Cheers,

A.


----------



## gamber

hey man i bought mine from here for 650. Typically 121s go for about 700


----------



## Chuck

all right, sweet thanks man


----------



## thebunfather

I'm selling my black Jackson RR7R. Asking $500 shipped with hardshell to start. Or trade for a good RG7620. Asking too much? It's in great condition. Two small dings is all I can find on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thebunfather said:


> I'm selling my black Jackson RR7R. Asking $500 shipped with hardshell to start. Or trade for a good RG7620. Asking too much? It's in great condition. Two small dings is all I can find on it.



While pretty uncommon these days, I've seen RR7Rs go for $300. I think you may be aiming a little too high for a RG7620, unless you're looking for one that's nicked up but functional. An RG7420 would probably be closer to the value of the RR. 

I don't think $500 is highway robbery, as the included HSC and included shipping will compensate a lot, as well as the "great" condition.


----------



## thebunfather

MaxOfMetal said:


> While pretty uncommon these days, I've seen RR7Rs go for $300. I think you may be aiming a little too high for a RG7620, unless you're looking for one that's nicked up but functional. An RG7420 would probably be closer to the value of the RR.
> 
> I don't think $500 is highway robbery, as the included HSC and included shipping will compensate a lot, as well as the "great" condition.



Thanks for the quick reply Max! I may lower my price a bit and don't mind a 7620 in need of a refinish as long as the hardware and neck are good.


----------



## thebunfather

I've got another question! How much for a white RG8 with a Dimarzio DA8 in the bridge, faux black binding, and a custom hardshell case. As far as the hardshell case, I bought a hardshell bass case, cut foam to snugly fit the body and headstock and covered the foam with crushed velvet. It's pretty snazzy! The guitar is like new. I've only owned it for 2 months and it's never left my house. Oh, and the DA8 has the mojo tone cover, so it matches the neck pickup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thebunfather said:


> I've got another question! How much for a white RG8 with a Dimarzio DA8 in the bridge, faux black binding, and a custom hardshell case. As far as the hardshell case, I bought a hardshell bass case, cut foam to snugly fit the body and headstock and covered the foam with crushed velvet. It's pretty snazzy! The guitar is like new. I've only owned it for 2 months and it's never left my house. Oh, and the DA8 has the mojo tone cover, so it matches the neck pickup.



Maybe around $400 shipped. Once again, you can grab these new, with coupon, for something like $350. The new pickup and HSC are what'll make folks jump on it.


----------



## DrGand

-_*Keep the old pickups if you swap them*_. Since they add so little to the price you can sell the guitar for, before you sell it you'll have the original pups to put in. In which case you can just sell the pickups afterwards for even more cash, or install them on your new guitar! 

-Whenever you buy a new addition to your setup, just always expect to lose a lot of money on it. Plain and as simple as that.


----------



## Polythoral

Jackson SL2H-MAH Soloist

??


----------



## blearyeyes

What is a pristine stock Ibanez RGA-8 worth?

uh it's black.
Mahogany body
Maple/walnut bolt on
Etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

blearyeyes said:


> What is a pristine stock Ibanez RGA-8 worth?
> 
> uh it's black.
> Mahogany body
> Maple/walnut bolt on
> Etc.



Unfortunately, not a whole lot. A brand new one can be scored for under $800 if you have a coupon code for GC/MF, and even they are pushing used ones for about $550, and that's with their [GC/MF's] limited warranty against major defects, which is always nice to have on cheaper guitars. 

I'd say, shoot for $500, but don't be surprised if you get talked down a little, or have to eat shipping. I've seen ones with upgraded pickups go for around $600 on here, sometimes with hardshell case or gigbag.


----------



## blearyeyes

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unfortunately, not a whole lot. A brand new one can be scored for under $800 if you have a coupon code for GC/MF, and even they are pushing used ones for about $550, and that's with their [GC/MF's] limited warranty against major defects, which is always nice to have on cheaper guitars.
> 
> I'd say, shoot for $500, but don't be surprised if you get talked down a little, or have to eat shipping. I've seen ones with upgraded pickups go for around $600 on here, sometimes with hardshell case or gigbag.




Well I paid $500.00 for it after scoring a Halo Octavia 8 for my son for $860.00 on Ebay. (it was a second with microscopic flaws) The RGA is pristine. I wanted to test the ERG waters... I'm hooked.... Think I'll replace pickups but keep the stock ones around so I can put it back stock.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

How much for a 1998 PRS McCarthy in really great condition? Dots instead of bird inlays.


----------



## 27InchScale

Hey Max! Whats a fair price for this w ibanez ohsc? I am the buyer.


----------



## 27InchScale

Pic 2


----------



## 27InchScale

Pic 3


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Geetarguy said:


> Hey Max! Whats a fair price for this w ibanez ohsc? I am the buyer.



Looks like it's in decent shape, so around $400 on the high side, as they aren't as common. Try for $300 though.


----------



## 27InchScale

I did, he knows its rarer than most production models so he wont budge. It has an nice Ibanez hsc and is one of the better conditioned one ive found. So thanks for the info.


----------



## ihunda

Guys, I am in the process of buying this Suhr in Europe (France), any idea of a what a good deal would be in &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;?
It's a classic with maple top, birdseye maple neck, EMG SA + EXG + SPC.


----------



## ihunda

^Nobody is inspired by a Suhr anymore ??


----------



## Kaickul

Anyone knows the price of this 2005 MIK Ibanez SA260FM TG? It's in excellent condition, newly refreted and set up. I counted around 2 dings and light pick scratches. It has some mods as well, bone nut, Dimarzio Cruisers, Entwistles Darkstars.


----------



## lawizeg

How much would a used JP50 go for? It has one ding on the front but is in otherwise great condition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Liquid Rage said:


> Anyone knows the price of this 2005 MIK Ibanez SA260FM TG? It's in excellent condition, newly refreted and set up. I counted around 2 dings and light pick scratches. It has some mods as well, bone nut, Dimarzio Cruisers, Entwistles Darkstars.



These were only $400 new, and nearly mint used ones (without mods) are going for about half that. 

I wouldn't pay more then $280, but if you remove the pickups and sell those separately you'll probably do a little better. 



lawizeg said:


> How much would a used JP50 go for? It has one ding on the front but is in otherwise great condition.



You can grab the newer JP60 model for as little as $380 on MF, and they give you a warranty. Based on that, I think it would be hard to get anything more than $350, and that's the higher side.


----------



## lawizeg

MaxOfMetal said:


> These were only $400 new, and nearly mint used ones (without mods) are going for about half that.
> 
> I wouldn't pay more then $280, but if you remove the pickups and sell those separately you'll probably do a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> You can grab the newer JP60 model for as little as $380 on MF, and they give you a warranty. Based on that, I think it would be hard to get anything more than $350, and that's the higher side.


That's fantastic actually. I'm going to give selling it on eBay a go before bringing it to a music store near here. I'm really only expecting to catch $250-$300.


----------



## bnosam

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## crg123

So I have two guitars that I've fixed up and slightly customized over the years. They're work horse guitars and are far from perfect. I was thinking about selling them because I just have to much gear but I was curious if it would even be worth it. 

Here's an album with pictures of the guitars and any damage/wear:
Old Guitar/ New pictures - a set on Flickr


Customized 1988 SR Devil

This guitar was literally dead. It was covered in stickers from head to toe and thrown away by the side of the road. I walked by and thought there was something special about this guitar. Turns out its super rare and was only made in Germany for a short period of time 87-88

Although I did not push the money into refinishing the paint job I used Goo-off to remove all the stickers and hand buffed over and over and over again until the body regained some of its original shine and glossy feel.

Even though there are LOTS of cosmetic damage to the guitar and some that looks like it would have left the guitar obliterated (see image of nut), I put the money into this guitar to repair it.

Here are my customizations:
* Wilkinson locking tuners (gold)
* Guitar Fetish Tremolo with solid steel block
*Yellow and Black Dimarzio X2N bridge (yellow and black) + Red Dimarzio Tone Zone in reverse (paul gilbert style) position
*All new electronics 1M rating (I laugh at this now but I thought it'd give me SUPER HIGH output)
*New Graphtech graphite nut

the only issue I really have with guitar is that the frets are the original ones and they are a bit sharp on the edges and the frets are pretty worn down since their not stainless steel.







Worst part is def this: 
This is the nut, the idiot who had it early actually tried to carve into the wood because the old nut was broken. Luckily it seems to just be cosmetic, so I glued the new graphtech nut in its palce





Please see pictures in flickr for further details

The other guitar is a Customized Dean VX with Floyd

This is the discontinued Floyd Model of VX series. I found this guitar covered in grime, frets destroyed, wiring destroyed. The guitar by all means was a piece of shit.... but when I picked it up I noticed something interesting. The neck on this guitar was amazingly comfortable for a Dean guitar especially of this price. I decided to take it home and salvage it.

Here are my customizations:
* All new frets
* Stripped old black paint and stained bare wood &quot;English oak&quot; w/ clear coat
* All New electronics with a push/pull coil tap for both pickups
*replaced zebra stock pickups for a SD JB Bridge (open black) and a Gibson Burstbucker 2 neck.
* Added Tremol-no 
*Left Grover tuners and Floyd Rose Licensed Bridge





The two issues with the guitar again are just cosmetic but annoying. Basically the chrome pickup looks a but grimy (couldn't figure out how to polish it back to its old look), also the guy who clear coated my guitar (Springmire Vintage Oakville CT, beware) let the clear coat drip from the bottom forming bubbles at the tips of the V. Also the sides were extremely rough. I used super light sandpaper and smoothed out the sides and made the bubbles much smaller. See here:

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3722/8873940248_66ce946d64_c.jpg

I'm curious what people think.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

RGA121 in great shape on Craigslist for $999, needs to be shipped. Has Aftermath bridge Cold Sweat neck. price is too high IMO, how much should I offer?


----------



## ihunda

I know this thread doesn't get a lot of visibility but does anyone know what a fair price would be for a 2003 (pre lawsuit if that matters) PRS singlecut, birds, no rosewood neck, mint?

Here's a picture:


----------



## Chuck

Local shop has a 1992 RG470 in pretty much mint condition. Asking $899, how much is it actually worth?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Chuck said:


> Local shop has a 1992 RG470 in pretty much mint condition. Asking $899, how much is it actually worth?



If it's a 92' it should be MIJ and have an Original Edge trem, if it's in as good of shape as you say, probably around $400, $900 is RG7xx money.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah it's MIJ and has the Original Edge. 

Ibanez RG-470 Made in Japan Electric Guitar, w/gig bag | | bluesangelmusic.com

And its near mint. 3 little dings from what I saw. I'll talk to them about it next time I'm there.


----------



## bashtey

I'm trying to sell an ESP SV right now, and I was thinking about 1100 since I've bought her new for about 2,000 back in late 2006 or early 2007.
Do you think it's too much?
I haven't found anything yet, since there are no used SV's on eBay here in Germany. 

She has one minor dot (pic included) but the rest is in really good shape- never been used live. I only used for recordings.
There are no bigger mods I've done, I haven't even changed the pickups ;-)


----------



## ihunda

ihunda said:


> I know this thread doesn't get a lot of visibility but does anyone know what a fair price would be for a 2003 (pre lawsuit if that matters) PRS singlecut, birds, no rosewood neck, mint?
> 
> Here's a picture:



Are they any PRS fans around to help price that guitar?
Cheers


----------



## Deadnightshade

I got a guitar like the green one in this ad here:

??????? & ????? - ESP Grassroots G-HR-49S (Japan)_??????_????????

(^this is not mine)

It appears to be an ESP Grassroots G-HR-49S .I got it years ago in a trade when I didn't really know shit about guitars.I got it with 

-INF pickups in it (these aren't the stock ones of course) with a couple of rusty screws and pickup rings ever so slightly distorted (curved)
-pretty beaten up with a chip on the on veneer on the edge of the body that shows the body wood (still seems green though I didn't notice it at first) , dings on the back,vibrato tailpiece cavity cover missing,one tuner back cover missing
-"Classic" paint crack near the neck heel,seems insignificant compared to the rest though 
-Had a luthier give a quick treatment to the frets,and block the vibrato tailpiece with a piece of wood glued in the cavity so it's pull-only.Also he fixed the treble side bridge screw that couldn't lower flat to the body (which leads me to believe a previous owner had it fall pretty harsh,hence the battlescar on the veneer)
-the string have dug grooves inside the floyd style nut.That isn't a problem,apart from the first string,which gets a weird buzz,I solved it by putting a cleaning cloth under all the strings,cut roughly at the size of the nut
-the fretboard has seen cleaner days,but that's fixable.

The guitar plays fine,considering what it's been through.Obviously the INF pickups aren't the best (If i keep it i might change them),but I was thinking of selling it and getting this used Ibby ??????? & ????? - Ibanez rg 370 ?? extras (it has a tonezone bridge and paf pro neck pups,coil spit and killswitch)

Any estimation as to what I should sell it for?  I was thinking about 200 euros (267 dollars take or give) is that a lot?


----------



## Sugbaable

How much for a black, new condition Ibanez Sr305 5-string bass? No modifications.

It comes with a hard case as well.

I was thinking about 350-400?


----------



## Carnage

Hey there, can anyone give me a rough pricing on a Agile Septor Elite 727 , greenburst with BKP aftermath set please?


----------



## Dj0nt

I have a Made-in-Japan 1993 Ibanez RT-series (unsure of which RT model it is) that I've been trying to get rid of for a new guitar, but I don't know the price. It has new chrome knobs, new Infinity-series pickups (INF-3, INFS-3, INF-4), and a new 5-way Fender switch on it. I'm not sure if the pickguard on it is custom or stock on it since I got it a few years back with that pickguard on it & it has Gotoh locking tuners (which I assume are stock). The guitar's neck is in great condition, but the body has dents all around it and a small crack in the back - probably less than an inch, but nothing that affects the playability of the guitar. It also comes with a hard case.


----------



## Dj0nt

BUMP, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3714649-post152.html


----------



## crg123

Bump for Post# 141

I'm really curious what I could get for these if I sold them since they're kind of rare (especially the Hohner)


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Ibanez RG3570Z Galaxy Black, $900

yes or no


----------



## MaxOfMetal

whatupitsjoe said:


> Ibanez RG3570Z Galaxy Black, $900
> 
> yes or no



Decent pricing considering what they went for new, ~$1600 if I rememeber correctly, but since you can get RG2570 models with upgraded pickups for around $600, it's probably not going to be the easiest sell, especially since it's the black model. 

The only thing that separated the RG3570 from lesser models was the color matched headstock on the red and blue models and the stock DiMarzio pickups. 

Somebody will probably snatch it up on eBay for that much, but if you go to the forums it'll be much slower to move.


----------



## bouVIP

How much would a Jackson 2006 Black DKMG MIJ go for, assuming it's in decent condition?


----------



## japs5607

As per the title. Looking to sell this. Just looking at what it would be worth. Used to belong to one of the ex Achitects guitarists. I have the matching hard case for it also

I've blacked out the hardware and added an EMG 707 to the bridge





Sorry if this is the wrong thread, please move if required

Thanks


----------



## Robby the Robot

I say tree fiddy. 



On a serious note, this thread would better serve you.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...tar-youre-selling-priced-right-post-here.html


----------



## japs5607

Thanks mod, sorry


----------



## ReznoERG

Hey guys,

I've been thinking about upgrading my collection of guitars to higher end ones. And I was some help determining what my chances are for getting something I want. This is the ad that I have up on various sites...



> Hey, I have an Ibanez RG927QMZ and a Ibanez RG7321 up for trade for an RG1527M. I'm looking for a straight trade or 1400 cash for both. I feel like $1400 is reasonable considering both guitars have upgraded pickups. The RG927QMZ has dimarzio D'Activators ($130 for the pickups) and the RG7321 has Bareknuckle Blackhawks ($320 for the pickups).
> 
> The RG927QMZ is in Perfect condition. Literally nothing is wrong on it other that minor pick scratches. It's my baby. I kept it in mint condition.
> 
> The RG7321 isn't that great of Condish.. I'll explain to you if you're interested in this deal.
> 
> ONLY WILLING TO TRADE FOR A RG1527M! THATS THE WHITE ONE WITH THE MAPLE NECK. PLEASE DO NOT TELL ME YOU WANT TO TRADE FOR A REGULAR RG1527. I DON'T WANT IT.
> 
> OTHER THINGS I MAY BE INTERESTED IN:
> 
> EBMM JP 7 String, (I'll throw in a 4 string bass as well for this one.)
> IBANEZ RG2077XL
> IBANEZ RG2228M
> IBANEZ RG2228A
> IBANEZ RGD2127z
> AXE FX ULTRA.



What do you think my chances are? Have you seen weirder trades happen or not.

AND YES. I know 1400 is a little much for both, but I figured I'd try and milk it since people will try and bid me down anyways.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

put the bare knuckles into the The RG927QMZ and offer it along with some cash and you might have better luck. I think you will having a hard time trying to convince someone to trade you their RG1527M for two lower quality guitars


----------



## Leuchty

I know a mo' fo' that has 3 1527m's!

He won't sell... I tried... 

These are hard to come by... It took me over 18 months to find one.


----------



## ReznoERG

Do you think I'd have an easier time selling both guitars and trying my luck to buy one with cash?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm going to tell you right now, you're not going to get any of those deals anytime soon.

Those RG7321s go for $250 all day, and the RG927s are so abundant I've seen them hit as low as $600 with upgraded pickups. Though, upgraded pickups aren't going to shoot up the value, no mods do really. 

If you want to maximize your return here, remove the pickups and sell everything individually. 

If you want any of those guitars in trade, you're going to have to throw in some $$$ as even the used values of those are close to or above the "best case" amount you have listed. 

EBMM JP 7 String - $1200 to $1600
IBANEZ RG2077XL - $900 to $1100
IBANEZ RG2228M - $1300 to $1600
IBANEZ RG2228A - $1200 to $1600
IBANEZ RGD2127z - $1000 to $1200
AXE FX ULTRA - $1100 to $1400

Look at it this way, anyone with the above could probably just sell it and get what you're offering. You need to sweeten the deal. 

Though, if you don't want to add anything you can always try the tried and true "wait around" method. Eventually someone will be willing to make a deal you want, it's just going to take a long time. Remember, the longer a guitar is for sale, the lower it's percieved value.


----------



## ReznoERG

Regarding the ad I just posted up there ^

Someone offered me a RGA121 w/ Dominions for my RG927QMZ w/ the Blackhawks put into it. 

Is it worth it? I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## Krymson86

Hey guys, so looking for a bit of advice here. I'm looking into possibly selling my Jackson King V KV3 from I think 1999 or 2000. I think I paid around 7-800 for it new. It's in good-very good condition, there is some wear on it, the V points have the typical V shape nicks in the paint on the very tips, a couple very small dings on the back of the body. The neck and fingerboard are well cared for and overall still a great playing guitar. It also has an EMG-81 in the bridge and comes with the giant hardshell KV case. 

I was thinking of asking maybe somewhere in the range of 400-450 shipped in the US. I have to look into how much shipping will be for such a large case, but I'm estimating it will be in the range of 50-75 USD. It might seem a bit high, but I'm just not sure how much the shipping will cost me due to the stupid case being massive, lol


----------



## KingStryfe

I have a BC Rich Bich 6 string platinum series guitar. I got it in a trade about 3 years ago and the person said they got it brand new for 120. I'm a little skeptical on that value as most BC rich guitars I've been finding are going for 200+


























Like I said, my friend said he got it for 120 new. I was wondering if this was the true value of it. If it is, is 80-90 a proper asking price for it?
If it's more than 120, what would be a proper asking price?
It's in fairly good condition (near mint), still plays like it did on day one.
B.C. Rich Bich guitar PLATINUM Series
6 String guitar
Serial Number: F912707
Very dark blue body. (It'll look black from far away)

Never sold a guitar before so I figured I'd ask for help before making a fool out of myself.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

How much do you think a Mayones Setius GTM-6 would sell for?

It's been upgraded to have Sperzel locking tuners on it, so there has been six small holes filled in on the back of the headstock. 

It's also got a set of BKP Black Hawks in it. 

Other than the holes in the back of the headstock, it's in good nick.


----------



## CALLmeSANCHEZ

thing is brand new. still has the sticky plastic covering stuff on the back plate and on the backs of the tuners. Jackson SLATXF7MG Solist. Tryin to get 650 for it.


----------



## vanyoooooo

CALLmeSANCHEZ said:


> thing is brand new. still has the sticky plastic covering stuff on the back plate and on the backs of the tuners. Jackson SLATXF7MG Solist. Tryin to get 650 for it.



Sorry to say but I just bought the same guitar from guitar center for $450 brand new (clearance sale). They go for $700 new regularly there.


----------



## cereal_guy

What are orange dual terrors worth used (in good condition) these days?


----------



## ev_o

What do you guys think is a good price for an Ibanez rg7620 vampire kiss in great condition? I'm not selling one, but one popped up on eBay and just wanted to see what you guys thought was a fair price considering condition.


----------



## ev_o

Bump?


----------



## Pinhead

I want to know what you guys think a good price for this guitar is. It took me forever to figure out what model it was seeing as there is nothing on it that says exactly what it is besides Jackson. Finally figured it out, it's a Jackson RR JS20 made in India. Has licensed Floyd Rose bridge w/ locking nut, shark fin pearescent inlays, stock black tuners and stock pickups. Only sign of use are a few pick marks by the bridge. And yes, there is a little dust on the body haha.


----------



## stevexc

Anyone read this thread still?

Hellraiser C-7 hardtail, white, looks in good shape aside from a bigass dent on the back. Seller wants $750 with a gator case, am I shooting too low with $500? I think my cutoff is $600 with the case.


----------



## Forkface

stevexc said:


> Anyone read this thread still?
> 
> Hellraiser C-7 hardtail, white, looks in good shape aside from a bigass dent on the back. Seller wants $750 with a gator case, am I shooting too low with $500? I think my cutoff is $600 with the case.



750 is definitely too high. 500 MIGHT be a bit low, but then again, i bought a hellraiser C-1 for 350 in minty mint condish with a case, so yeah. 

I personally wouldnt pay 600 either. you most certainly can find a better deal somewhere else.


----------



## Itchyman

$500 seems perfectly fine. I bought a _Gibson_ Explorer for $660 (in pretty good shape) and he was asking $800.


----------



## stevexc

Forkface said:


> 750 is definitely too high. 500 MIGHT be a bit low, but then again, i bought a hellraiser C-1 for 350 in minty mint condish with a case, so yeah.
> 
> I personally wouldnt pay 600 either. you most certainly can find a better deal somewhere else.





Itchyman said:


> $500 seems perfectly fine. I bought a _Gibson_ Explorer for $660 (in pretty good shape) and he was asking $800.



Works for me, I'll go up to $550 I think, or $500 without the case. Thanks dudes.

Oh, also looking at an MH-417, seller is trying for $500. I figure $4-450, or is that still high?

Used market here is balls, haha. Not a lot of competition for 7s. Hence why you'll see a used B-stock C-7 going for $1200... on the bright side, nobody here is dumb enough to pay that, lol.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I'm thinking of selling my Ibanez RG421QM to help pay for a Randall Diavlo RD5H, it's got upgraded black hardware & the only scratches or markings are the usual pick marks on the front & other tiny scratches that I should be able to buff out. It has Seymour Duncan Black Winters right now but I'll be putting the stocks back in. It would include the stock hardware with it in case anyone didn't like the black, & the fretboard vinyls come right off cleanly. How much should I list this thing for on ebay if I decide to sell it? I've noticed the cheapest price they sel new for is $399, I've only had this thing about 6 months & I've babied it like all my guitars, so it's about the same as a GC "new" guitar.














These pics are just from my friend playing around with his new camera, I would take better viewed ones for an ebay listing.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

While I'm posting I might as well ask how much I would get out of a very lightly used set of Gibson 61 Zebra pups? I just got a brand new Gibson SGJ like 2 weeks ago, & when I'm done recording the demo song/video/review for it then I'm popping the Black Winters in it & selling the Gibson 61's. Also the pickups are connected to one of those Gibson boards so they have those quick connectors, I'll just unplug them & sell them that way.

Here are said pickups







This is the board they are hooked up to


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Do people even check this thread anymore, or should I just make my own thread to get my guitar & pickup set priced like I've seen others do?


----------



## Svava

Anyone know how much this is worth?


----------



## stevexc

Don't know if it's just me but the link seems dead


----------



## Svava

stevexc said:


> Don't know if it's just me but the link seems dead



Bah I went and played the thing anyway and decided no matter how financially viable it is I cannot deal with it ><

The strings are like 9 meters away from each other 

It was a Peavey HP somethingorother custom shopblahidkwhatitis

People keep trying to trade me Peaveys ><


----------



## cereal_guy

Price check on an ENGL Fireball 100 and an Orange Dual terror. both work fine, mint condition, lived in my bedroom their entire life.


----------



## Relerikon

I need money to go to Grasspop Metal Meeting and I want to sell my Ibanez RGD2127Z mint condition (with hardcase, leather strap and all proper documentation). It's either that or I take a loan for my studies to save up money.

It's 9/10 condition with a couple of chips on the paint, though they are impossible to avoid considering how thin the paint layer is.

For how much do you think it would go in Europe?


----------



## jovima69

Hey all,

Played a 7 a few days ago for the first time, loved it. Stumbled across this site today, loving it. 

So I'm looking for a used 7321. Seems like a good starting point. What is a good price point to not get fleeced?? Seems like ebay has them going for $250 plus. Fair price for a decent used stock 7321? 

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## b7string

I believe they used to go for $400 new, so $250-$300 for one in decent shape seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## xzyryabx

cereal_guy said:


> Price check on an ENGL Fireball 100 and an Orange Dual terror. both work fine, mint condition, lived in my bedroom their entire life.



minty fireball 100 would be fair around 1000-1300


----------



## stevexc

jovima69 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Played a 7 a few days ago for the first time, loved it. Stumbled across this site today, loving it.
> 
> So I'm looking for a used 7321. Seems like a good starting point. What is a good price point to not get fleeced?? Seems like ebay has them going for $250 plus. Fair price for a decent used stock 7321?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!



I just picked up an '05, great condition, stock 7321 with a good quality soft case for $250 and got a great deal - around there is a good ballpark.


----------



## slim231990

Hi there wanting to get a price check on my 2009 Gibson EDS 1275, original owner (have musicians friend receipt and all other paperwork including receipt for pickup install at GC) pretty much mint condition no visible dings or scratches, stayed in its case most of its life, x2 Gibson Dirty Fingers (bridge) and x2 Gibson 57 Classic (neck), do not have original pickups. I want to get as close to $3,000 if possible, Ty for any input!


----------



## Schectersilence

4 year old Hufschmid .......... 7 in perfect condition, £1000?

Seems amazing value to me..


----------



## pushpull7

Ok, I just noticed this thread so I hope by posting here I'm doing the right thing and not breaking any rules.

Ibanez prestige 1520 phantom blue, in excellent condition, totally stock, paid about 1100 for it. Thinking 700 (presitge/case) plus shipping (usa)

Ibanez SR1405 Premium bass, again, excellent condition, paid about 1100 for it and it comes with a gig bag. Thinking 600 plus shipping. Indo model (hence premium) 

Ibanez GWB35, again...excellent condition, sells for 799 new w/o case, thinking 550 plus shipping. Indo model.

Fender P bass. Mexican made, stock, I think they go for 580 street. Thinking 300 plus shipping. Again, excellent condition (a little dusty but I'll clean it up  ) 

Thoughts?


----------



## fantasyl

I wonder how much could be worth my '99 RG2027X - VV. She's in near mint condition, with the most beautiful and comfortable 7s neck I've ever tried, but she has seen the light of day only a couple of time in the last few years 

UPDATE: checked on the ss marketplace. 1400USD for a beat/player condition to 1700USD for a well kept one, but that was 5 years ago....guess (and hope  ) now it would be much higher than that!


----------



## pushpull7

Damn, I wish I could edit my post....it's all off the table.


----------



## Daunicornslayer

Fender Tele Blacktop? I can't find them for less than 400. Currently have an rg5ex1 and don't see a need for two 6's and the Rg could use some new pickups. Good condition just has some belt rash. $400 a fair price?


----------



## gabsonuro

value of these two? they were both around 3.5-4k CAD new. i have them priced at 2200 CAD each.

2012 PRS Custom 24 10 top + hand signed headstock | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

2013 fender custom shop deluxe stratocaster | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## snissors

Would $550 be an acceptable price to sell my Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR, including a Wolfpack case that fits the guitar well? Condition of guitar is near mint... No dings or scratches. Thanks.


----------



## bcolville

Have a chance to trade my Siggery FF7 for a Diamond Nitrox amp. What do you guys think the Nitrox is worth (presumably good condition but used)? I'm not really looking to use it but might be able to flip it easier than my guitar. Can't find any on ebay and found a wide range of prices for a new one (if they are still even being made)


----------



## mrjones_ass

How much does a original ibanez UV7PWH go for lately?


----------



## vkw619

Ideas for Mint 2014 RGD2127FX with no gloss spots or knicks of any kind? Was thinking 1k-900?


----------



## Mike

I have a Carvin DC800 in excellent condition I'm looking to sell. It was $1849 new and the pickups and nut have been upgraded. Is $1300 a fair price?


----------



## Unburdened

Mike said:


> I have a Carvin DC800 in excellent condition I'm looking to sell. It was $1849 new and the pickups and nut have been upgraded. Is $1300 a fair price?



I think with upgraded pickups and nut you can ask, reasonably, $1450, and negotiate downward only if necessary.


----------



## Gallardo147

I want to sell my LTD MH400NTQM, made in '08 in Korea, I believe. It is in pretty great condition, just wondering how much it should sell for.


----------



## Contagion

Brand new Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid Floyd Rose EMG 57/66 2 hours of play on it.


----------



## Petef2007

What do we reckon would be a fair price for a mint condition JEM505 with upgraded pickups? Or an equivalent Jackson trade? Serious feeler but i'm curious, was thinking around £900 for the guitar considering it's out of production and has upgrades done to it?


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins

Early '90s Jackson USA Custom Shop Kelly -- condition 8/10 (really great shape considering the age/style) -- was thinking of asking 1500 USD.


----------



## Ebart

I've owned the first ever Oni 8 string fanned fret guitar for the past 9 years. Looking to sell at some point as I sort of stopped playing guitar due to a multitude of reasons. Any ideas what a fair price would be? It's dead mint.


----------



## Spicypickles

Ebart said:


> I've owned the first ever Oni 8 string fanned fret guitar for the past 9 years. Looking to sell at some point as I sort of stopped playing guitar due to a multitude of reasons. Any ideas what a fair price would be? It's dead mint.



The body and headstock look nearly the same size.


----------



## Ebart

Spicypickles said:


> The body and headstock look nearly the same size.




Hahaha, yeah dude. It's a mini body. It is surprisingly well balanced too.


----------



## Mangle

Want to find out what the correct and proper price for a super lightly used, as new, left-handed USA Dean RC7 Xenocide would be. Guitar is basically mint. Without a ding, dent or scratch. Plays like a dream. $1,800.00 sound about right?


Hahaha, thought so, it was worth a try anyway.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Anyone trade an S5470 lately?
I'm looking to pick one up soon and the pricing on these things seems like people are just throwing darts at a bunch of numbers.


----------



## Joris

I can buy a Ibanez RG7620 at my local guitar shop for 500 ( about $545) . 
It has been in the store for about 10/15 years and has seen some abuse. 
The merchant would do a complete set-up and put new strings on it.
Is it worth the price ??


----------



## Petef2007

Reasonable price in pounds that I could sell a mint condition white Ibanez JEM505 upgraded with Dimarzio pickups?


----------



## MoshJosh

Last 505 I saw for sale was on here, nice condition, seller was asking $1000 USD but it sat for a while.


----------



## Hogie34

I don't usually sell guitars so I'm bad at this price thing, so I'm going to ask cause the used prices I'm finding seem way high compared to what the new price was before they were discontinued...
Anyway, Schecter Banshee 8 passive, mint, in schecter case , trans black?

On this one, I've searched and keep finding dealer demo's with almost new prices so I can't compare used condition and prices...
Also mint, in Ibanez hard shell case , Ibanez Apex20 ?


----------



## Empryrean

hey y'all. I have been meaning to let go of my ltd EX307 and my Ibanez rgt42(i think its the 42 at least..)
what do they typically fetch nowadays?


----------



## aciek_l

Hi,

What would be fair price for Framus Diablo Supreme from 2011 in perfect condition with flight case and all case-candies?


----------



## Arkeion

Looking at buying a 1987 Ibanez RG550. Sadly, it has been refinished, but the neck and hardware appear to be in amazing shape. What's it worth?

Pics:


----------



## espdna

how much is a mim fender roadhouse strat worth? perfect condition. hardly ever used.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

What about an Ibby S920e. Great condition, only the slightest of swirl marks on the front, no dings/scratches/dents.

I'm thinking about $600. Sound fair?


----------



## Mangle

I'm still wondering about my left-handed Dean USA RC7 Xenocide - dead mint.... not a scratch, ding or dent on it. Case has a little bit of wear on it. I believe there are 6 of these in existence. Special run through the guy at XLG down in Florida. 

He's still got one posted that he's asking $2,999.00 for brand new. That seems to be the asking price for brand new right handed ones as well. Trying not to jack myself by asking too little. Not in a real big hurry to sell but, I'd like to know what the actual value of these bad boys are. (In b4, "Whatever someone will willingly pay?!")


----------



## Ebart

Hey guys, looking to part with my year 2000 Parker Fly Mojo Flame cherry burst guitar and factory hard case. It is all stock and dead mint. Not sure what a good asking price is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Contagion

Schecter Hell raiser Hybrid six string Floyd Rose. I bought this in August of 2015 for $1100. I paid $90 for new strings and a complete new setup. I have put 3 hours playing time. EMG 57/66's perfect shape. Thank you gentleman.


----------



## cs31154

My dad got me an Ibanez AX-7221 (sorry no pictures available) it has a few small dings in the body and is missing the truss rod cover (which I would also like to replace so if I could get somewhere to by the cover would be great) So what do you think it's worth?


----------



## Wolfos

Am I allowed to ask for a sale appraisal if I'm new? I don't think I read that in the beginners must read thread.


----------



## Wolfos

Ok I just got told from another user it's OK to get an appraisal.

What's the value of a
EBMM JP7 - Pearl Red Burst
- DiMarzio Crunch Lab and Liquifire PUPS
- Piezo pickup 
- Dot inlays 
- maple headstock
- with OHSC & tremolo arm

I've seen all kinds of prices on the Internet so I'd like to know what's a legit asking price.


----------



## SamirBoudissa

I'm about to buy an used Jackson USA sl1 soloist and i was wondering that if the price should be around 1000-1300 on those guitars?


----------



## HerbalDude420

I'm curious what price I should be charging for my Agile Septor Elite 730 Black Flame this particular model has not been available for purchase from rondomusic for about a years time. I have owned it a year and played it very little due to problems with my hands. I have had some customization's professionally installed. 

_It has a custom 7 string set(StringJoy)
a lace deathbar/xbar(bridge/neck)
coil split for your strat tones

Dimarzio 250k push pull pot_
_ With .047 Orange drop cap(tone)_

_ Proline 250k volume pot_
_A Proline bone nut_ 

All in all I have spent about $800 - $900 dollars(guitar and customization included). I currently have it priced at $600 with $40 shipping does that seem fair?


----------



## Jeffbro

HerbalDude420 said:


> I'm curious what price I should be charging for my Agile Septor Elite 730 Black Flame this particular model has not been available for purchase from rondomusic for about a years time. I have owned it a year and played it very little due to problems with my hands. I have had some customization's professionally installed.
> 
> _It has a custom 7 string set(StringJoy)
> a lace deathbar/xbar(bridge/neck)
> coil split for your strat tones
> 
> Dimarzio 250k push pull pot_
> _ With .047 Orange drop cap(tone)_
> 
> _ Proline 250k volume pot_
> _A Proline bone nut_
> 
> All in all I have spent about $800 - $900 dollars(guitar and customization included). I currently have it priced at $600 with $40 shipping does that seem fair?



People are so delusional in this thread I swear...

That guitar is 400 new, you switched a $200 set of EMGs with a $200 set of laces, and added some extremely minor changes.

You'd be lucky to get $300 for it


----------



## Force

WTF is with the other noobs jumping in with their questions before the OP gets his answer?

I can tell Samir that a decent SL1 would go for that range in $US, in your neck of the woods if you get one for what you mentioned, you're doing well.


----------



## stevexc

Force said:


> WTF is with the other noobs jumping in with their questions before the OP gets his answer?



yeah, don't they know they're supposed to take a number and wait their turn before posting?


----------



## Force

yeah, I didn't think that one through


----------



## venrar

I'm looking at selling my 2013 Carvin DC727. I'm not really sure on the resell value of Carvin guitars today. Its a pretty basic spec:

Mahogany Body
5 piece walnut and maple neck
Rosewood Fretboard w/ no inlays
Stainless Steel Jumbo frets
Graph Tech saddles
Locking Tuners
Tung Oil finish

and with a hardshell case. I specced one out on the carvin website, and it comes out to $1200 US. Is $800 CAD a reasonable price for a guitar like this? Aside from some faint scratches on the front from picking, its completely mint, no dents or chips.

I should mention that I am in Canada, and given the current exchange rate, a new one from carvin, before taxes and shipping is $1600 CAD


----------



## goobaba

I like this guitar, what is a fair price? Ibanez RG1570

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/msg/5947476290.html


----------



## TedintheShed

Hey all,

I bought a Schecter KM7 MKII last year to see if I'd like the scale and playability of an ERG with a fixed bridge, and now I love it! So, I want an upgrade.

Research is showing a close fit may be a Jackson B7 neck through, so before I sell my guitar and buy one, the ideal situation would be to find someone who may trade with cash on my side, of course. Problem is, I have no idea of an objective, fair value. I don't want to insult the person when I make an offer with a perceived lowball. Would $1000- $1200 be fair (depending on condition, case, etc). Mine is near mint to mint, no case and no mods. 

Thanks.


----------



## Curious36

Hello guitar gurus, 
My bf bought a 2003 BC Rich Warlock Platinum Pro electric 6 string lefty back in 2003. Played less than 10 times...and it's been in its original hard shell case ever since. He decided to sell it and asked me to help. I've combed through 100's of websites without luck in finding another ounce of info on current going value, as I didn't find one of same year, condition, model & series available for sale to gauge the value, general ball park value even. It's in mint condition. Still has all the tiny pieces that it came with as he never installed them. It might could even pass for brand new it has so few finger length miles on it. Not even an entire songs worth of notes. If it were a pair of leather boots, they still need to be properly broke in before going an adventure in true cowboy style. Lol. Any suggested selling price point would be oh so helpful. Thanks in advance for wisdom and guidance shared shining a light at reasonable asking price.


----------



## Curious36

Pics continued...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Can anyone verify my research that Korean strandbergs have been holding their price really well? The few I've seen have seen sold close to new cars price.



TedintheShed said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I bought a Schecter KM7 MKII last year to see if I'd like the scale and playability of an ERG with a fixed bridge, and now I love it! So, I want an upgrade.
> 
> Research is showing a close fit may be a Jackson B7 neck through, so before I sell my guitar and buy one, the ideal situation would be to find someone who may trade with cash on my side, of course. Problem is, I have no idea of an objective, fair value. I don't want to insult the person when I make an offer with a perceived lowball. Would $1000- $1200 be fair (depending on condition, case, etc). Mine is near mint to mint, no case and no mods.
> 
> Thanks.



The jacksons sold for around 2.8 to 3k. Typically go for 2k used but they are a bit rare. Km7 mkii generally 800-900 right now. But also...why trade? The mkii is a very good guitar already. I can understand if you had a 25.5 and needed a 27. But the km7 is already 26.5. Not much of a difference going to the Jackson.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> Can anyone verify my research that Korean strandbergs have been holding their price really well? The few I've seen have seen sold close to new cars price.



OS models usually go for 1700-1900 USD ime, they generally hold their value pretty well. Custom shop bodens/made2measure/j-series hold their value even better due to not being as common on the used market. Even the Strictly 7 bodens still go for 2k+ easy


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> OS models usually go for 1700-1900 USD ime, they generally hold their value pretty well. Custom shop bodens/made2measure/j-series hold their value even better due to not being as common on the used market. Even the Strictly 7 bodens still go for 2k+ easy



So music zoo has some 6s for 1900. https://www.themusiczoo.com/products/strandberg-boden-original-electric-guitar-red
And then they usually sell used for 1500-1700? 
Does that sound right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> So music zoo has some 6s for 1900. https://www.themusiczoo.com/products/strandberg-boden-original-electric-guitar-red
> And then they usually sell used for 1500-1700?
> Does that sound right?



generally anything sub 1700 sells suuuper fast. Most os models I've seen for that price are gone within a day or two max.


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> generally anything sub 1700 sells suuuper fast. Most os models I've seen for that price are gone within a day or two max.




Thanks man. Do you know if that music zoo price is about right? It's not a special sale price right.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I _was_ in the market for a new six, but came across this Xiphos 7 locally at too good a price to pass up. 

Pics- http://imgur.com/gallery/1WOCC

I may or may not keep it, because I don't need another seven at the moment, but on the other hand, I've always liked these, and they don't seem to come up too often. The previous owner put on a different volume knob, and some kind of Duncan in the bridge. Still has the stock D-activator neck.

Anyway, it plays and sounds great, but it's got cosmetic flaws (pictured in above link)- some dings and scratches, a chip on the back lower horn, missing truss rod cover, and some gunk and rust (or tarnishing? not sure) on the bridge. After cleaning the bridge and maybe finding a truss cover, what could I reasonably expect for it, without a case?


----------



## Lepinkäinen

I'm unfamiliar with pricing Mayones. What do you think of the price of this baritone setius 7? https://muusikoiden.net/tori/ilmoitus/1238419

1750 euro
Mahogany body and neck, maple fretboard 
Maple top
Baritone 27"
Jumbo frets
Blue offset inlays
Luminlay sidedots
Recessed tom bridge 
SD JB7 and Jazz
Sperzel locking tuners


----------



## metallifan3091

Anybody have an idea for ballpark value on a Schecter C1 Custom in very good condition with hard case?


----------



## metallifan3091

To clarify, I think it's the see-thru blue one with the SD Custom Custom and 59, NOT the one with the Schecter Pasadena pickups.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

metallifan3091 said:


> To clarify, I think it's the see-thru blue one with the SD Custom Custom and 59, NOT the one with the Schecter Pasadena pickups.



I really wanna try the pasadena pickups as I'm originally from Pasadena, CA, and that's why they were named that.


----------



## AliceLG

There doesn't seem to be much of a european market for used Kiesels so I have no idea how to price mine. I have a VM8 I bought in 2016, black limba body, maple/black limba neck, in vintageburst. If I spec it right now it goes up to 2049$, which after import taxes into Germany (for example) would turn into a little over 2000€. The guitar is in immaculate state, a true case queen. I was thinking about listing it for 2000€ actually, thinking that cutting the wait time down to a couple of days and being able to provide as many photos and videos as the prospective buyer might need would be some added value. What do you guys think?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

AliceLG said:


> There doesn't seem to be much of a european market for used Kiesels so I have no idea how to price mine. I have a VM8 I bought in 2016, black limba body, maple/black limba neck, in vintageburst. If I spec it right now it goes up to 2049$, which after import taxes into Germany (for example) would turn into a little over 2000€. The guitar is in immaculate state, a true case queen. I was thinking about listing it for 2000€ actually, thinking that cutting the wait time down to a couple of days and being able to provide as many photos and videos as the prospective buyer might need would be some added value. What do you guys think?



I'd start more conservative in your price. any guitar loses 50 percent in value the minute you take it home. However, you can sorta fudge the numbers based on the guitar itself, especially because yours is a fan fret, it's still a very niche market so it will be hard to move if it's priced too high. I'd look at 1500 euros, and lower it if it doesn't sell at that price.


----------



## Dcm81

AliceLG said:


> There doesn't seem to be much of a european market for used Kiesels so I have no idea how to price mine. I have a VM8 I bought in 2016, black limba body, maple/black limba neck, in vintageburst. If I spec it right now it goes up to 2049$, which after import taxes into Germany (for example) would turn into a little over 2000€. The guitar is in immaculate state, a true case queen. I was thinking about listing it for 2000€ actually, thinking that cutting the wait time down to a couple of days and being able to provide as many photos and videos as the prospective buyer might need would be some added value. What do you guys think?



As there's no EU seller of Kiesels you should be able to sell it for quite a bit more than on the US market. If possible, check if there are other 2nd hand Kiesels, maybe Carvins, in the EU and just compare.

Here e.g. the price difference on a Carvin DC127 between UK and US seems quite large:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Guitars-...127&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=2&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## elkoki

Anyone know what an RG1570L (lefty) would go for? in this condition? I've seen them around Reverb but many of them are pretty chipped, scratched , etc. This one looks to be all stock, and it's in really clean condition, except for 3 small nicks that are pretty minor. Frets look nice, and the neck looks like it was hardly played.

Edit: i'm listing this on eBay


----------



## Gmork

Thinking of trading my ibanez sr375f fretless 5 string bass (paid about $600 CA new a couple yrs ago) for an ibanez sdgr 6 string bass. Wondering if its a good deal value wise??
Cant find any pricing info on the sdgr 6 string anywhere! 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BTrip

I'm selling an Esp Ltd Alexi 200 series for $300. Is that a bit high?


----------



## 777timesgod

BTrip said:


> I'm selling an Esp Ltd Alexi 200 series for $300. Is that a bit high?


The price is not too high, its ok if the guitar is not damaged/badly scratched. You may need to reduce it for a quicker sale but test the water and see where it goes. You may reduce to 250$ down the line but check the 300 first.


----------



## Vyn

Got an offer for a 2015 Schecter Blackjack SLS C-8 for $600USD in stock but excellent condition. Worth it ladies and gents?


----------



## warhead

What would be a reasonable price to ask for a Schecter Avenger A7+? Decent condition, late 90`s I guess.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Id like to know what would be the price of a RC7 mahogany (ebony fretboard with circle dots) made in USA. Its made in 2009. Not manufactured anymore and its pretty rare. Found only one similar model with maple fretboard on reverb but the dude is asking 2800e.
Its in used condition (some scratches and dust  )


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Hey, I'd like to know how much can I get for My Ormsby GTR TX 7. It's all stock, no changes made. It's in very good condition (not mint because it's 3 years old guitar). I'm at work unfortunately so I don't really have time to search for exact specs but if someone want to help pal out, you can check them at Ormsby's page. I'm the second owner and I know for sure that this one is from one of the first runs from 2016. I'm located in Poland if that helps somehow. It comes with Ormsby case. I have the guitar in my awatar if you don't mind checking it out  Thanks in advance!


----------



## 777timesgod

People do not seem to answer here anymore. Lets give some help for all its worth.



UltimaWeapon said:


> Id like to know what would be the price of a RC7 mahogany (ebony fretboard with circle dots) made in USA. Its made in 2009. Not manufactured anymore and its pretty rare. Found only one similar model with maple fretboard on reverb but the dude is asking 2800e.
> Its in used condition (some scratches and dust  )
> View attachment 66170



2800 Euro is pretty steep for the particular model, I saw a limited edition Dean Xeno Custom shop RC8 for half of that. Especially given that it has scratches and is not mint. You could score an RC 7 USA for less than 1400 Euro including shipping/customs easily, now if you are after the particular 2009 model and do not accept other years choices then you need to shop around more.



ChugThisBoy said:


> Hey, I'd like to know how much can I get for My Ormsby GTR TX 7. It's all stock, no changes made. It's in very good condition (not mint because it's 3 years old guitar). I'm at work unfortunately so I don't really have time to search for exact specs but if someone want to help pal out, you can check them at Ormsby's page. I'm the second owner and I know for sure that this one is from one of the first runs from 2016. I'm located in Poland if that helps somehow. It comes with Ormsby case. I have the guitar in my awatar if you don't mind checking it out  Thanks in advance!



I can see new ones of the 2018 line for 1150-1250 Euro but they are in Australia so potential buyers have to check heavy shipping costs and customs when calculating. Since you are in Europe, you can throw it for even more and sit back and wait for the response. Logically, you should get some good money if you put it on ebay, used ones sell fast around the 1k-1.5K euro mark. Of course, other more knowledgeable members on Ormsby prices can comment.


----------



## Anquished

I'm selling my Schecter Blackjack A7 for £400 inc hardcase. Is that steep?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Anquished said:


> I'm selling my Schecter Blackjack A7 for £400 inc hardcase. Is that steep?



I think it's a fair price if the guitar is in at least good condition. And you're adding hardcase so for me it's a good deal.




777timesgod said:


> People do not seem to answer here anymore. Lets give some help for all its worth.
> I can see new ones of the 2018 line for 1150-1250 Euro but they are in Australia so potential buyers have to check heavy shipping costs and customs when calculating. Since you are in Europe, you can throw it for even more and sit back and wait for the response. Logically, you should get some good money if you put it on ebay, used ones sell fast around the 1k-1.5K euro mark. Of course, other more knowledgeable members on Ormsby prices can comment.



Thanks, that's what I thought


----------



## Anquished

ChugThisBoy said:


> I think it's a fair price if the guitar is in at least good condition. And you're adding hardcase so for me it's a good deal.



Cheers - it's got a little bit of buckle-rash on the back but no major dings or dents.


----------



## inzine

Hello, looking to purchase my second guitar (noob here) I came across an Ibanez Prestige RGA121 being sold locally for $500 USD. The current owner doesn't know anything about the guitar, he claims he received the guitar as a gift from a friend who moved away 5-6 years ago and has since lost contact with said friend. I couldn't find any other RGA121's with the same pickups offered stock so I'm assuming they've been replaced but the current owner says he doesn't play guitar at all and has no idea what they are. The switch selector tip is also white (i've only seen black in stock photos). My other concern is the bridge on this guitar, it's a Gibraltar Plus bridge that is discontinued and I can't find any replacements online, in the pictures the bridge looks fine but should something ever happen would I just be out of luck? I'm also wondering if you think this is a fair price?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

inzine said:


> Hello, looking to purchase my second guitar (noob here) I came across an Ibanez Prestige RGA121 being sold locally for $500 USD. The current owner doesn't know anything about the guitar, he claims he received the guitar as a gift from a friend who moved away 5-6 years ago and has since lost contact with said friend. I couldn't find any other RGA121's with the same pickups offered stock so I'm assuming they've been replaced but the current owner says he doesn't play guitar at all and has no idea what they are. The switch selector tip is also white (i've only seen black in stock photos). My other concern is the bridge on this guitar, it's a Gibraltar Plus bridge that is discontinued and I can't find any replacements online, in the pictures the bridge looks fine but should something ever happen would I just be out of luck? I'm also wondering if you think this is a fair price?



I'd say that's a good deal, especially since the only thing that really needs upgrading on these is the pickups and those are definitely not stock pickups. Guessing Dimarzio's but not certain.

I wouldn't worry about the bridge, it's not as nice as the newer Gibraltar 2's but it's still overall quite comfortable. Not sure why you would want a replacement really, it's rare for a decent quality bridge to need replacing.


----------



## MSS

Exc cond Jackson sl7 pro black for $699? Too much?


----------



## 777timesgod

MSS said:


> Exc cond Jackson sl7 pro black for $699? Too much?



Push for a lower price, 699 is not extreme but not a steal as well.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Hi. I have an opportunity to buy used Ibanez RGA8. The guitar is without paint (natural body), setup was done by a tech, tone knob was removed and a coil switch was installed in its place and stock pickups were repleaced by BKP Nailbombs. I can tell by the pictures that it is in pretty good condition etc. Price is 585 USD. 

Good deal/bad deal? Thanks


----------



## 777timesgod

ChugThisBoy said:


> Hi. I have an opportunity to buy used Ibanez RGA8. The guitar is without paint (natural body), setup was done by a tech, tone knob was removed and a coil switch was installed in its place and stock pickups were repleaced by BKP Nailbombs. I can tell by the pictures that it is in pretty good condition etc. Price is 585 USD.
> 
> Good deal/bad deal? Thanks



The RGA8 are not expensive but since he dropped work on it and those BKPs, then why not. Haggle and take it to 500 if possible. Seems like a good deal, especially if he gives a case with it.


----------



## TedintheShed

I have a Line 6 POD HD500X wtth a Gator case that I want to sell- what is a fair asking price? $300-$350?


----------



## Merrekof

I have an RG2077XL for sale. It is in fairly good condition. Case included. Some chips off of the back, some wear on the colour of the trem, I installed a set of white BKP Impulse an Cobra single coil, along with white knobs. The original parts are included (except for a knob)

Today I got an offer for 1.000€. Best offer I had in 5 months. Do you think I can get more out of it?


----------



## Merrekof

TedintheShed said:


> I have a Line 6 POD HD500X wtth a Gator case that I want to sell- what is a fair asking price? $300-$350?



Price is right imo. Although it depends on how hot this item is. 350$ gives you some room to haggle.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Hey looking to sell my marshall 4x12. Its got some battle scars but grille and all lettering/piping intact only cosmetic issues.

Its a 1960B (straight) jcm900 era

What are these going for these days? Also if you could make your suggestion in Canada dollars that would rock as it will obviously be a localish sale.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

What's a decent price for a peavey windsor head?


----------



## Merrekof

KnightBrolaire said:


> What's a decent price for a peavey windsor head?


What are you talking about? The head, combo, wattage...?
Either way they're cheap. 150 - 300€..


----------



## Merrekof

Okay, I litterally just read "head"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ok so what's a decent price for a 5153 50w 6L6 head? 
there's one locally for 650 usd.


----------



## MFB

I expect used stuff go for right around 3/4 of what the new price is depending on how rough the use was, so depending on if the tubes are in good shape and the unit itself is fine - considering it's $100 lower than that? Seems like a smart move to me.


----------



## warhead

Guys, for how much are Ibanez s7320`s going for at the moment? Have a Korean made one in practically perfect condition with a DiMarzio Evo on the bridge. Is 300-350Euro in the ballpark?


----------



## Merrekof

You don't see those very often, I'd start at 350€ and see where it leads you. You can always drop the price later.


----------



## Mike

I'm selling a jackson dxmgt (MiJ) and an ibanez tr-70. Locally/ftf, I'm looking for $375 for the jackson and $200 for the ibanez. Both in great condition with a few upgrades and a unique finishes. 

I am not getting squat for hits. Not even low ball offers. I think they're pretty cute guitars at a fair price but maybe I'm far off on this one? Is it just a bad time for selling?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mike said:


> I'm selling a jackson dxmgt (MiJ) and an ibanez tr-70. Locally/ftf, I'm looking for $375 for the jackson and $200 for the ibanez. Both in great condition with a few upgrades and a unique finishes.
> 
> I am not getting squat for hits. Not even low ball offers. I think they're pretty cute guitars at a fair price but maybe I'm far off on this one? Is it just a bad time for selling?



Prices seen fair, I just don't think the market is very kind to either of those models specifically.

If I were you I'd hold out till after the holidays. If they don't move by then, maybe pull the upgraded pickups and slam the price. Maybe try to wrangle a trade for something that might move a little faster.


----------



## Merrekof

Same.. not just with my gear but I've seen awesome gear sitting for weeks or months at rediculously low prices. I don't have the funds the buy it all myself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Merrekof said:


> Same.. not just with my gear but I've seen awesome gear sitting for weeks or months at rediculously low prices. I don't have the funds the buy it all myself.



Typical end of summer slow down. Everyone has either spent their money on vacations or school/school supplies. 

Next month folks will start holiday shopping and in January they'll be fat with gift money/willing to splurge on themselves. 

Things will go dead again after that, until March, which is tax refund time.


----------



## Mike

Merrekof said:


> I don't have the funds the buy it all myself.



No one has funds lol. It's all a huge cycle of guys just selling gear to fund and buy new gear. Unfortunately we're at a dead stop right now where no one is making moves to keep the cycle going. All it takes is just one person to get some real cash to buy another persons gear to get this wheel rolling.


----------



## Merrekof

Mike said:


> No one has funds lol. It's all a huge cycle of guys just selling gear to fund and buy new gear. Unfortunately we're at a dead stop right now where no one is making moves to keep the cycle going. All it takes is just one person to get some real cash to buy another persons gear to get this wheel rolling.


You'd think.. I used to have the funds to buy cool stuff. Now I have a wife and a 1-year old, a house and bills to pay. Guitars became a luxury item and there are lots of things to buy in the house before I have cash for new gear.


----------



## jco5055

Hi guys, 

Thinking of selling my Aristides 070. Only reason is because I might get a 070r, since it’s actually more resonant than a 070, and I’m pretty sure I can sell mine more than the R will cost so it’s a win win situation.

Anyways its a rainbow sparkle, Floyd Rose and piezo equipped guitar that’s in mint condition and I’ve only had it since June (unfortunately I was like a month too soon in putting in my build to just get an R from the start), that I paid like $6k for. Could I sell it for $4k? $4500?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thinking of selling my Aristides 070. Only reason is because I might get a 070r, since it’s actually more resonant than a 070, and I’m pretty sure I can sell mine more than the R will cost so it’s a win win situation.
> 
> Anyways its a rainbow sparkle, Floyd Rose and piezo equipped guitar that’s in mint condition and I’ve only had it since June (unfortunately I was like a month too soon in putting in my build to just get an R from the start), that I paid like $6k for. Could I sell it for $4k? $4500?
> 
> View attachment 73007
> View attachment 73008
> View attachment 73009
> View attachment 73010



The market seems pretty saturated with these. Of the 30 or so on Reverb, the most expensive is only around $3500, and it doesn't look like they're getting many offers. Most 070 models seem to be asking around $2800.

When it comes to custom pieces like this you're pretty much stuck waiting for the right buyer.


----------



## bzhang9

jco5055 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thinking of selling my Aristides 070. Only reason is because I might get a 070r, since it’s actually more resonant than a 070, and I’m pretty sure I can sell mine more than the R will cost so it’s a win win situation.
> 
> Anyways its a rainbow sparkle, Floyd Rose and piezo equipped guitar that’s in mint condition and I’ve only had it since June (unfortunately I was like a month too soon in putting in my build to just get an R from the start), that I paid like $6k for. Could I sell it for $4k? $4500?
> 
> View attachment 73007
> View attachment 73008
> View attachment 73009
> View attachment 73010



I'd guess 3k max unless you're super lucky and someone is dying to have that exact configuration, and its not really a popular/typical Aristides type configuration

Some nice 070s have been going closer to the 2k mark, everything seems to have depreciated a bit since the R series came out under 3k brand new


----------



## NoodleFace

People pay $6k for those new? Holy shit


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not exactly a guitar, but what's a decent price for a Mesa slant back 4x12 with v30s?
there's one going for like 550 usd nearby


----------



## Mike

KnightBrolaire said:


> not exactly a guitar, but what's a decent price for a Mesa slant back 4x12 with v30s?
> there's one going for like 550 usd nearby



Depending on the condition that seems pretty fair. I've seen them used anywhere from $450 (noticeably worn/beat up) on up to $700+ if it's in excellent condition or has some special order grill cloth or tolex combo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

What's a good price for a 5153 50w and matching 4x12?
There's a guy selling both for 1000$.


----------



## khm

Hi, I have a 1996 RG 505 / 550, the body is shot to shit and had a very bad refin, so I am wondering if I should sell the parts, or as a whole. The neck is in decent condition taking the age into account, and the original edge still works fine (but again has seen better days) - so any thoughts which avenue I should tak, and who much I should be looking to sell either the guitar or the parts for?


----------



## Merrekof

If the neck is good, that's a plus. 
You should be aiming at DIY'ers who look for parts. Can't really put a price on it really, but don't expect more than 250€


----------



## khm

Merrekof said:


> If the neck is good, that's a plus.
> You should be aiming at DIY'ers who look for parts. Can't really put a price on it really, but don't expect more than 250€



Cheers buddy! Yeah I bought it as a DIY project myself, but after having a baby, my time has vanished, and cant see myself getting time any time in the near future. Guess I will break it up and list the parts separately on Reverb and see what happens. Hope you are keeping safe neighbour!


----------



## Adieu

khm said:


> Cheers buddy! Yeah I bought it as a DIY project myself, but after having a baby, my time has vanished, and cant see myself getting time any time in the near future. Guess I will break it up and list the parts separately on Reverb and see what happens. Hope you are keeping safe neighbour!



Sell it whole.

Beater body may not matter much to some people


----------



## Merrekof

khm said:


> Cheers buddy! Yeah I bought it as a DIY project myself, but after having a baby, my time has vanished, and cant see myself getting time any time in the near future. Guess I will break it up and list the parts separately on Reverb and see what happens. Hope you are keeping safe neighbour!


Haha, I know..I have a second baby on the way! Better take it apart, if you want to ship it, it'll matter if there is a body attached or not.
For now I'm fine. No sick family members and I have at least six weeks of work ahead of me 
You keep yourself safe as well.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Hi I have a esp explorer 98 model, prelaw suit model, It has been used and gigged so it has wear and tear, like chips in the lacquer in the respective places of the explorer, has a replaced bridge as the other one has corroded although i still have it, still has the original emg 81s and tuners, still plays and sounds amazing, seriously I've never played a better guitar. Anyways I was just wondering how much it was possibly worth or how much I should be selling it for.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Hi guys so I've put my esp on reverb for 4k, now I know that's alot but open to offers so I thought I'd try my luck anyways here's the pics
View media item 3083View media item 3082View media item 3081View media item 3080View media item 3079View media item 3078View media item 3077View media item 3076View media item 3075View media item 3074View media item 3073View media item 3072View media item 3071View media item 3070View media item 3069View media item 3068View media item 3067View media item 3065View media item 3064


----------



## jco5055

Please delete if this is not allowed, because I'm not selling it, but is this priced reasonably? How low do you think a reasonable offer is? I don't remember/recall which Legator models are/were shit:

https://reverb.com/item/34002436-le...-bareknuckle-juggernauts-2017-deep-green-burl


----------



## stevexc

jco5055 said:


> I don't remember/recall which Legator models are/were shit:




IIRC, all of them

pretty sure

To be honest that feels very high for a Legator in general.


----------



## NandoCalrissian

Hey everyone. The last couple of weeks I've gotten insane amounts of GAS and decided to its time to purchase my first seven string. I've put in lots of research and decided that I was probably going to buy an Ibanez S71AL or go straight for the Schecter KM7 MKIII Artist. The main issue is that I live in middle America and not a single local store carries any seven strings, the closest guitar center with one is a few hours away. I played several 6 string versions of guitars that have similar necks and I think either will be fine and I don't plan on going lower than A so I think 25.5" won't be an issue...

Fast forward to earlier this week and I happened to find someone very near my town selling a used Ibanez RGIX27FEQM Iron Label with EMG 707s for $500. There is a decent scratch in the finish and apparently the killswitch could use resoldering, but I'm going to try it out this weekend and wondering if its worth buying on the spot. The only other used postings of this model I saw online were in the $800-$1000 range after shipping, so I could buy this and get it fixed and setup for much less. Seems like too good of a deal to pass up. Thoughts?


----------



## I play music

NandoCalrissian said:


> Hey everyone. The last couple of weeks I've gotten insane amounts of GAS and decided to its time to purchase my first seven string. I've put in lots of research and decided that I was probably going to buy an Ibanez S71AL or go straight for the Schecter KM7 MKIII Artist. The main issue is that I live in middle America and not a single local store carries any seven strings, the closest guitar center with one is a few hours away. I played several 6 string versions of guitars that have similar necks and I think either will be fine and I don't plan on going lower than A so I think 25.5" won't be an issue...
> 
> Fast forward to earlier this week and I happened to find someone very near my town selling a used Ibanez RGIX27FEQM Iron Label with EMG 707s for $500. There is a decent scratch in the finish and apparently the killswitch could use resoldering, but I'm going to try it out this weekend and wondering if its worth buying on the spot. The only other used postings of this model I saw online were in the $800-$1000 range after shipping, so I could buy this and get it fixed and setup for much less. Seems like too good of a deal to pass up. Thoughts?


Those other postings are way overpriced imo.


----------



## Furtive Glance

1992 Ibanez JS-1 (white) in excellent condition. Any ideas here?


----------



## Maximal

What's a good price for buying a JP6 with shield inlays and Piezo in very good condition in the EU? They are close to 3-3.5k new but I'm not sure about typical used prices. Reverb seems kind of expensive right now.


----------



## Adieu

Corporial Bodies said:


> Hi guys so I've put my esp on reverb for 4k, now I know that's alot but open to offers so I thought I'd try my luck anyways here's the pics
> View media item 3083View media item 3082View media item 3081View media item 3080View media item 3079View media item 3078View media item 3077View media item 3076View media item 3075View media item 3074View media item 3073View media item 3072View media item 3071View media item 3070View media item 3069View media item 3068View media item 3067View media item 3065View media item 3064



If you're gonna sell it for 4k, at least put some sharpie on the chips to touch it up a bit

Strings and bridge wouldn't hurt either


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Is 850$ fair for a 5153 50watt and a 2x12 with V30s?
Also what's a decent price for a block letter 5150? I've seen some floating around 600-700$


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Is 850$ fair for a 5153 50watt and a 2x12 with V30s?
> Also what's a decent price for a block letter 5150? I've seen some floating around 600-700$



is the 2x12 name brand? I see v1 5153 50W's asking for 800-850 w/ no cab on CL all the time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> is the 2x12 name brand? I see v1 5153 50W's asking for 800-850 w/ no cab on CL all the time.


it's some beat up roland cab. I


----------



## Andromalia

Corporial Bodies said:


> Hi guys so I've put my esp on reverb for 4k



No bridge and it's beat to shit, if you sell that for 4K you outright scammed someone. Those EXP models don't bring a lot of money even in mint condition, as they are usually the "can't afford an MX" option so people won't pay through the roof for them. Especially not in this shape.
Even for 1500 I wouldn't want it.


----------



## I play music

Andromalia said:


> No bridge and it's beat to shit, if you sell that for 4K you outright scammed someone. Those EXP models don't bring a lot of money even in mint condition, as they are usually the "can't afford an MX" option so people won't pay through the roof for them. Especially not in this shape.
> Even for 1500 I wouldn't want it.


Yo I thought the whole point of buying an ESP explorer was better quality/price ratio than Gibbson...


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Sold it for 3k so ...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I am doing a price check for an acquaintance who is considering selling a Jackson custom shop warrior. I asked if he knew who painted it and he said “rosendo 08.” Not sure tons of specifics on it but I can find out. Any ball parks?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I am doing a price check for an acquaintance who is considering selling a Jackson custom shop warrior. I asked if he knew who painted it and he said “rosendo 08.” Not sure tons of specifics on it but I can find out. Any ball parks?


----------



## NoodleFace

Looking for a little help. Apologies if wrong thread.

I have a Kiesel Aries 7 in racing green. Bought from someone, not my personal build. Specs:


* Model Year*: 2017
*Number of Frets*: 24
*Scale Length*: 25.5" (648 mm)
*Body Material*: Mahogany
*Body StyleEbonyBody Shape*: Aries
*Finish*: Gloss
*Pickup Configuration*: HS
*Neck Material*: 5-Piece Walnut Neck w/ 2 Purple Heart Stripes
*Fingerboard Material*: Ebony
*Color*: Kiesel Racing Green
*Bridge*: Floyd Rose







I've been offered two guitars for this (2 for 1 deal), but not really sure if the values line up in either direction. My gut is the value is roughly equal, but unsure if the Jackson is truly worth it. 

It's a Charvel Pro Mod San Dimas and a Jackson DKA8 (26.5" scale length). Is this trade worth? Like I said, big worry is the DKA8. I know what the Charvel is worth and know it is a good guitar - my dad has the same one.


----------



## MFB

Curious as to what y'all think of this.

I have an Epiphone G400 Custom Ivory with Duncan JB/Entwistle mid/neck that I put online for $500 (fully expecting to get haggled down to $450). Got a trade offer for a Pacifica 510V in Pearloid Red, has a Duncan Trembucker (splittable), Wilkinson bridge, tusq nut in good shape. 

Anyone know what the 510Vs go for in good to very good shape? I can't seem to find any online, and Pacifica prices are high or low as the models tend to be either the 112 or the top of the line; no real in the middle 5 or 6 series to compare to.


----------



## Wucan

NoodleFace said:


> Looking for a little help. Apologies if wrong thread.
> 
> I have a Kiesel Aries 7 in racing green. Bought from someone, not my personal build. Specs:
> 
> 
> * Model Year*: 2017
> *Number of Frets*: 24
> *Scale Length*: 25.5" (648 mm)
> *Body Material*: Mahogany
> *Body StyleEbonyBody Shape*: Aries
> *Finish*: Gloss
> *Pickup Configuration*: HS
> *Neck Material*: 5-Piece Walnut Neck w/ 2 Purple Heart Stripes
> *Fingerboard Material*: Ebony
> *Color*: Kiesel Racing Green
> *Bridge*: Floyd Rose
> 
> 
> I've been offered two guitars for this (2 for 1 deal), but not really sure if the values line up in either direction. My gut is the value is roughly equal, but unsure if the Jackson is truly worth it.
> 
> It's a Charvel Pro Mod San Dimas and a Jackson DKA8 (26.5" scale length). Is this trade worth? Like I said, big worry is the DKA8. I know what the Charvel is worth and know it is a good guitar - my dad has the same one.



The Charvel will go for $500-700 depending on specs and recency. The DKA8 will probably go for $400-500 but it might take a while to move. I'd try getting full value for the Kiesel first.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ben Drowned said:


> What's a fair used price on a Peavey 5150 head these days? Saw a lot of jackass scalpers over the web when Eddie died, but I don't know if that had any impact on the overall price of used gear.


before he died you'd see em anywhere from 600-800usd. Nowadays I rarely see them below 1000. Just grab a 6505+ or wait for the 5150 iconic when that comes out.


----------



## negativezebra

Hi there, I'm after an Ibanez Rgix27Feqm and found one on Ebay from Japan here

They are discontinued back in 2015 and hard to find, but they were sold for £580 in the UK brand new. I'm not sure if they should worth +£800 now so may need some guidance here.

Thanks.


----------



## binz

Unless you really fancy that exact model and are willing to pay more than the original new price I wouldn't go for it. Certainly not a 'good deal'. Especially for Indonesia made guitars.


----------



## negativezebra

binz said:


> Unless you really fancy that exact model and are willing to pay more than the original new price I wouldn't go for it. Certainly not a 'good deal'. Especially for Indonesia made guitars.



I feel the same. Yes, it has good specs on paper with ebony fretboard, full bindings, EMG’s etc. but I don’t think it’s a piece that would double the value over 5 years. 
Thanks!


----------



## H I G H W I N D

What's a fair price on an Axe-FX these days? Asking for both the mark II and the XL?


----------



## Xein

What do you guys think about the pricing of used ESP M USA-Series models? I beliebe that ESP USA models have a higher used reselling prices than ESP/LTD japan or korean guitars.

I am especially interested in the offered ESP M Model in this forum (https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/sell-esp-usa-m-ii-cobalt-blue.345840/#post-5263683). This user also offers on another platform a similar ESP M-II USA. 

I found both offered guitars significantly cheaper in different ads of previous retailer (e.g. I found this interesting ad that the guitar went over the counter for 2100 EUR? (https://www.ladkorguitars.com/en/item/2017-esp-usa-mii-cobalt-blue-satin-quilt-top-id1105) What do you guys think? I am a little bit sceptical here, because also the other ESP USA was sold way cheaper on reverb.)


----------



## nightlight

I had listed my Strandberg Boden 8 Sweden custom shop on Reverb. I've been noticing that the price has gone up for a lot of the Swedish Strandbergs and was wondering what a fair price is? For example, some of the Japanese Strandbergs are going for over $6k and the Made to Measure ones are going for over $20000.

I had set a price of $5999 with free international shipping. Does that make sense? Or am I being too ambitious? Alternatively, am I being too conservative? These are no longer available and I figure that pricing them lower than a Japanese Strandberg is fair. 

Worth noting that some of the Indonesian made ones are now over $3k. What do you think?


----------



## nightlight

Xein said:


> What do you guys think about the pricing of used ESP M USA-Series models? I beliebe that ESP USA models have a higher used reselling prices than ESP/LTD japan or korean guitars.
> 
> I am especially interested in the offered ESP M Model in this forum (https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/sell-esp-usa-m-ii-cobalt-blue.345840/#post-5263683). This user also offers on another platform a similar ESP M-II USA.
> 
> I found both offered guitars significantly cheaper in different ads of previous retailer (e.g. I found this interesting ad that the guitar went over the counter for 2100 EUR? (https://www.ladkorguitars.com/en/item/2017-esp-usa-mii-cobalt-blue-satin-quilt-top-id1105) What do you guys think? I am a little bit sceptical here, because also the other ESP USA was sold way cheaper on reverb.)



The M USA is definitely worth more than a Ltd or even an E-II.

As far as resale value, always depends on the market. With ESPs, it seems to depend on the country you're in to a great degree as well. Some places just don't value them in the used market, like here in Singapore, while you might find a good price elsewhere.


----------



## xeno99

Got a 2000 MIK Ibanez RG320 collecting dust.

The Lo-TRS II tremolo isn't real stable anymore.
Worth fixing? Or should I try selling it for 100$?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

xeno99 said:


> Got a 2000 MIK Ibanez RG320 collecting dust.
> 
> The Lo-TRS II tremolo isn't real stable anymore.
> Worth fixing? Or should I try selling it for 100$?


part it out and you can prob get 200$ just for the body and neck. Ibby necks and bodies are usually pretty easy to sell ime.


----------



## Thex225

Hello there 
I'm looking for used 7 string and I came a cross slightly beat up esp ltd hex 7 (Nergal signature). The spec is as follows:

Neck-Thru Construction
25.5" Scale
Mahogany Body
Maple Neck
Ebony Fingerboard
48mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Nickel Hardware
Tuners upgraded to HipShot locking tuners
Tonepros Locking TOM Bridge and Tailpeice
EMG-81-7 (B) 707 (N) p.u.
And it is with some kind of gigbag
And now is the question. Is this guitar worth around 750$?


----------



## spudmunkey

Selling my girlfriend's old Samick. 

Made in South Korea in 1995. I loomed for a 94/95 catalog, but couldn't find a specific model number.

Is there any sort of market for South Korean, mid-90s Samicks?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Selling my girlfriend's old Samick.
> 
> Made in South Korea in 1995. I loomed for a 94/95 catalog, but couldn't find a specific model number.
> 
> Is there any sort of market for South Korean, mid-90s Samicks?
> 
> View attachment 96429
> View attachment 96430
> View attachment 96431


@USMarine75 probably wants it


----------



## spudmunkey

Just sold this morning for $150, in case anyone was curious. It was the first/only offer I got on it.


----------



## jco5055

Question: how much do you perceive a guitar is worth “trade value” vs selling? I’ve noticed everywhere that people always list a higher trade value. 
Like if we take a dead mint guitar (let’s say it’s only not new because it’s bought, but never even played etc), so we assume it’s used value is 70% of its new, but what is its trade value?


----------



## RobDobble6S7

I have a KM7 with hipshot locking tuners I'd like to sell. I have the original tuners in a box, with the bolts and screws and whatnot all there. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1sy8_dWmabDgrZoAQ3f4SNetj06Kcnxpj?usp=sharing
Is there any extra value in the hipshot tuners, or do I keep them for later use?


----------



## Stooge1996

Anyone have any price input on what my Ibanez RGR-550S would be worth? I'm curious if they're worth much more than a regular 550 would be. Pics in my post history if people need them. Guitar is in great condition, not mint though.


----------



## moodofspace

Here's an interesting one for y'all.

I have a 1990 Ibanez 7 String Universe UV7PWH, with a custom walnut body, and custom seymour duncan pups, I am finally considering selling it since I don't play it much anymore. Curious what you think it's worth.

About the guitar... 

This guitar was originally white. The body is a custom made solid walnut body (for darker tone). The pickups were sent out to Seymour Duncan to be custom wound (also for darker tone). The Bridge pup is a humbucker JB. The neck pup is a single coil Quarter Pound staggered. The result is a very nice, full, and warm sounding guitar. This work was done in 1990, and I've used it for recording now and then, but really have not played it much since the 90's. 

1990 Universe UV7PWH model with custom solid walnut body and custom wound Seymour Duncan pickups.
- Original neck with Pyramid pearl neck inlays
- Edge 7 Tremolo (1990 models only)
- custom hand-made solid walnut body. 
- Bridge pickup was rewound as Seymour Duncan humbucker JB
- Neck single coil was rewound as Quarter Pound staggered
- 1 original Dimarzio Blaze II pickup and original volume and tone knobs.


----------



## Adieu

moodofspace said:


> Here's an interesting one for y'all.
> 
> I have a 1990 Ibanez 7 String Universe UV7PWH, with a custom walnut body, and custom seymour duncan pups, I am finally considering selling it since I don't play it much anymore. Curious what you think it's worth.
> 
> About the guitar...
> 
> This guitar was originally white. The body is a custom made solid walnut body (for darker tone). The pickups were sent out to Seymour Duncan to be custom wound (also for darker tone). The Bridge pup is a humbucker JB. The neck pup is a single coil Quarter Pound staggered. The result is a very nice, full, and warm sounding guitar. This work was done in 1990, and I've used it for recording now and then, but really have not played it much since the 90's.
> 
> 1990 Universe UV7PWH model with custom solid walnut body and custom wound Seymour Duncan pickups.
> - Original neck with Pyramid pearl neck inlays
> - Edge 7 Tremolo (1990 models only)
> - custom hand-made solid walnut body.
> - Bridge pickup was rewound as Seymour Duncan humbucker JB
> - Neck single coil was rewound as Quarter Pound staggered
> - 1 original Dimarzio Blaze II pickup and original volume and tone knobs.
> View attachment 98934
> View attachment 98935
> View attachment 98936
> View attachment 98937



Price of a Universe neck + $200

...unless you can find someone who reaaaally digs your customized specs

EDIT: actually, probably less because the logo appears to be messed up and/or tampered with


----------



## moodofspace

Adieu said:


> Price of a Universe neck + $200
> 
> ...unless you can find someone who reaaaally digs your customized specs
> 
> EDIT: actually, probably less because the logo appears to be messed up and/or tampered with



Yeah, it's kinda like that tattoo you may regret. Do I wish now it was all stock? Sure. But in 1990 I was in a thrash metal band and could not be seen with all white guitar.  So I painted it black, and roughed it up. At one point there were bones decorating the body. Wish I had pics of that. Later on I made the walnut body and sent the pickups to Seymour Duncan to be re-wound for a darker, warmer tone. The mods succeeded and the guitar sounds very full, dark, not muddy, and warmer. It plays great, and sounds great. For my tastes. But I admit, it may not be for everyone.


----------



## Neon_Knight_

moodofspace said:


> Yeah, it's kinda like that tattoo you may regret. Do I wish now it was all stock? Sure. But in 1990 I was in a thrash metal band and could not be seen with all white guitar.  So I painted it black, and roughed it up. At one point there were bones decorating the body. Wish I had pics of that. Later on I made the walnut body and sent the pickups to Seymour Duncan to be re-wound for a darker, warmer tone. The mods succeeded and the guitar sounds very full, dark, not muddy, and warmer. It plays great, and sounds great. For my tastes. But I admit, it may not be for everyone.


A very well done custom swirl is probably the only refinish that would attract a high resale price for a Universe.


----------



## ittoa666

Think I can get about $3.50 for this?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

What's a decent price for a Peavey Ultra plus?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Is anyone able to advise what would be a fair price to pay for an unmodified RGA321 or RGA121 in good condition? 
(E.g. slight buckle rash / pick scratches, minor signs of hardware corrosion/discoloration, 1 or 2 small/shallow knocks/scratches on the body edges)

Do particular years tend to fetch higher prices or are they all much of a muchness?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Is anyone able to advise what would be a fair price to pay for an unmodified RGA321 or RGA121 in good condition?
> (E.g. slight buckle rash / pick scratches, minor signs of hardware corrosion/discoloration, 1 or 2 small/shallow knocks/scratches on the body edges)
> 
> Do particular years tend to fetch higher prices or are they all much of a muchness?


I had my eye on a few RGAs but didn't want to miss out on this 2008 RGA321F while I waited for a reply, so I've pulled the trigger. £675 (~$925) seemed very fair, considering RG550/1570/2550s frequently sell for more in worse condition.


----------



## Stiman

Looking to buy an Ibanez Prestige RG752LWFX for $1700 CAD with case and in excellent shape. Is this a good price?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Stiman said:


> Looking to buy an Ibanez Prestige RG752LWFX for $1700 CAD with case and in excellent shape. Is this a good price?


If it's anything like my RG652FX, it's a good choice of guitar. Great tone and sustain.

How good a deal that is depends on just how "excellent" the condition is.

I believe you could buy a brand new RG752 (or Ibanez APEX) from a Canadian dealer for about 20% more. Possibly in a less desirable finish though (personal taste, but I really do like that limba wood top!).


----------



## Stiman

Neon_Knight_ said:


> If it's anything like my RG652FX, it's a good choice of guitar. Great tone and sustain.
> 
> How good a deal that is depends on just how "excellent" the condition is.
> 
> I believe you could buy a brand new RG752 (or Ibanez APEX) from a Canadian dealer for about 20% more. Possibly in a less desirable finish though (personal taste, but I really do like that limba wood top!).



Cool. Yeah, the only model they have of the 752 is the whethered black with reverse headstock. Don't like reverse headstock, and Fusion Edge pickups?? No thanks.

I much rather this used one.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

What's a decent price for an Ampeg VH-140C?


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> What's a decent price for an Ampeg VH-140C?




They seem to have gone up a bit in the last few years. I know its a classic amp, but the $700-$800 I've been seeing on Reverb and other places seems high.


----------



## 14Fishes

Hi all, looking for a price check on a couple of guitars. The first is a circa 1998 Jackson USA Soloist SL1, pickups changed to an EMG SA/SA/81 set. Unfortunately there's a nasty chip in the paint on the side near the strap button. The rest of the guitar is in excellent condition and the ebony board is outstanding, jet black with no pores.

I'm looking to sell the Jackson, the price check for the PRS is more for interest/insurance purposes. It's a 2010 DGT 25th Anniversary with a PRS Wood Library 10 Top, beautiful guitar. I think these were a Guitarist Magazine order for the UK market, 25 in total, this is number 21 of 25. The specs for these guitars is here: https://wildwireguitars.com/prs-dgt-ltd-artist-grade-flame-top-tiger-eye-1-of-only-25-worldwide/ 

Hopefully the link to the images works: 

Any thoughts on what these might be worth?


----------



## sleewell

looking to sell my Balaguer Thicket BB sig model. not sure what its worth in this market. its serial #2. fishman moderns and evertune. very good condition. i believe this was a limited run and they are no longer making them


----------



## Neon_Knight_

What would be a fair price for an RG927WZCZ in excellent condition?


----------



## mmr007

Neon_Knight_ said:


> What would be a fair price for an RG927WZCZ in excellent condition?


I’m kind of curious myself because I want that guitar


----------



## HolographicUniverse

I bought an RG550 genesis for $1000 four months ago. I've decided it isn't for me.

Do you think it's reasonable to get $950 for it? It still has the original strings, plastic on the control cavity covers, and tools. No damage whatsoever.

I also bought a new Ibanez case for $200, for it. Thinking to sell the guitar + case for $1100. 

For some context, they are always out of stock of RG550s in my area, and the pricing for a new one has crept up to $1,150.


----------



## FancyFish

What's the current running price for a Ibanez Jem? Nothing fancy, just the plain ol Jem7v.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Not willing to sell it at all, but what's the appraisal for a '91 Ibanez JEM 77 all original and in excellent conditions?
I've seen prices on Reverb that I can't believe and seem a bit high to me


----------



## Nastrun

I have offer to buy RG2228 '12 w/o case for $1150. Does it seem to be fair price or too much? I kinda need case, but overall condition is good. It has few small dings, but that's all.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Price check on two Jackson USA Select SL2H Soloists:

2004 SL2H in Black Cherry Metallic. Has a paint line that showed up on the back, otherwise excellent condition. No chips, ebony is dark and smooth. Case has the smell of smoke after loaning to a friend for a month years ago. Will try to remove again before selling. Setup and tuned to Eb/D-ish with very old strings. Original pickups and electronics in the guitar. Missing Floyd bar. Frets in great condition.

2008 SL2H in Black. No visible flaws or chips, excellent condition. Tuned to E with Elixirs. Original pickups and electronics in the guitar. Frets in great condition.


----------



## narad

Thinking about trimming down my Ibanezes to get a warrior. Just curious what people think the going rate for a UV7BK or UV7PWH are these days (without case)? Kind of a shame, but I basically have them as universes I can play comfortably without worry too much about a ding here or there, instead of the UV77RE. Which has the effect that I never play the UV77RE and I have a bunch of extra money wrapped up in the 90s models


----------



## Agalloch

Kyle Jordan said:


> Price check on two Jackson USA Select SL2H Soloists:
> 
> 2004 SL2H in Black Cherry Metallic. Has a paint line that showed up on the back, otherwise excellent condition. No chips, ebony is dark and smooth. Case has the smell of smoke after loaning to a friend for a month years ago. Will try to remove again before selling. Setup and tuned to Eb/D-ish with very old strings. Original pickups and electronics in the guitar. Missing Floyd bar. Frets in great condition.
> 
> 2008 SL2H in Black. No visible flaws or chips, excellent condition. Tuned to E with Elixirs. Original pickups and electronics in the guitar. Frets in great condition.



I'd say $2K to $2.5K. Market is way down at the moment, though. I see quite a few US Jacksons sitting at good prices on Reverb.


----------



## bigswifty

Guys, what in the frig is going on with PRS CE24 prices?

On Reverb.ca the average rate for one is like $3.3k CAD. Is this what they are at now?
Has PRS just consistently gone up and up every year since I last checked? Are Core line guitars just like 6+k now?

Aye aye aye


----------



## dmlinger

bigswifty said:


> Guys, what in the frig is going on with PRS CE24 prices?
> 
> On Reverb.ca the average rate for one is like $3.3k CAD. Is this what they are at now?
> Has PRS just consistently gone up and up every year since I last checked? Are Core line guitars just like 6+k now?
> 
> Aye aye aye


If you check Reverb several times a day, with a little luck you can still find a Custom 22/24 for around $2k USD. I see one about once per week and they sell within an hour. They are usually older and might have dings, but $2k is a deal

Edit, just checked and there is a Mint 2007 Custom 24 10 top on there that posted yesterday for $2,995 USD. Fuzzy math says that’s around $5,300 CAD. So yea, I guess we are saying the same thing. My “help” wasn’t so helpful when considering exchange rates. Keep checking man, there are deals when you hawk Reverb and sort by “Newest.”


----------

